# Prostatakrebs > Erste Hilfe/ Erster Rat >  Prostatakarzinom im Alter?

## dreispitz

Hallo,

hier sind die Daten von meinem Vater:

- 78 Jahre
- Herzinfarkt und Bypässe 1998/99
- Marcumareinnahme wegen Vorhofflimmern

PSA-Verlauf:
- 2,35     08/2007
- 2,67   11/2008
- 3,16     09/2010 
- 4,11     11/2011
- 3,47     02/2012
- 4,43     08/2012
- 6,01     03/2013
- 12,2     02.10.2013
- 11,1     31.10.2013
- 12,8     03.02.2014

Das Prostatavolumen wurde wie folgt gemessen:
- 33 ml   08/2012
- 30 ml   03/2013
- 38 ml   10/2013

Zudem tastet der Urologe eine Verhärtung in der Prostata und im Ultraschall meint er auch Veränderungen erkennen zu können.

Der Urologe rät seit Oktober 2013 sehr eindringlich zu einer Biopsie. Mein Vater ist jetzt soweit, das auch machen zu lassen. Für ihn steht allerdings auch fest, dass er keine OP machen lassen will. Die möglichen Einschränkungen sind ihm dafür zu weitreichend. Der Urologe hat soweit beruhigt, dass in seinem Alter keine OP mehr gemacht wird, sondern dass man bestrahlt und eine Hormontherapie machen würde. 
Die Biopsie kann wegen dem Marcumar nicht direkt gemacht werden, zunächst muss mein Vater auf Heparin umgestellt werden.

Ich bin gespannt, ob Ihr dem Urologen Recht gebt. Oder gibt es andere (bessere) Vorschläge?

----------


## tomblr

Hallo Dreispitz,

ich wage mal eine erste Antwort, auch wenn diese sicherlich sich wieder im Grenzbereich bewegt.

Grundsätzlich mus davon ausgegangen werden, dass der Urologe deines Vaters einen konkreten Verdacht hat, daher wäre sicherlich ein Biopsie indiziert.

Aber, da sind die Randbedingungen die erst einmal Zweifel an der Maßnahme aufkommen lassen. Bei der zwingenden Umstellung von Marcumar auf Heparin sollte auf jdem Fall vorher der behandelnte Hausarzt zu Rate gezogen werden. Der Quickwert muss auf jedem Fall vor der Biopsie über 60% liegen. Auch wenn die Bedingungen stimmen ist bei der Biopsie immer noch mit höheren Blutverlusten zu rechnen und das Risiko von Komplikationen steigt. Insgesamt ist die Biopsie mit Risiken und Belastungen verbunden die dein Vater unter diesen Voraussetzungen nicht so einfach wegstecken wird wie ein sonst unvorbelasteter Mann. Zusammen mit dem Urologen und Hausarzt muss vorher eine gründliche Nutzen-Risiko Berwertung statt finden.

Die menschliche Seite ist die, welche Folgen haben die Biopsie und deren Ergebniss? Wenn sich ein Karzinom herausstellen wird, ist die Frage der weiteren Vorgehensweise im Raum. Das Biopsieergebnis wird dann weitere Diagnostik mit sich bringen und  entweder kurative oder paliative Maßnahmen zur Folge haben, die Mehr oder Minder die Lebensqualität beeinflussen. Die Frage die sich dann weiter stellt ist die der Lebenserwartung unter den genannten Randbedingungen.

Ausschlaggebend ist also was dein Vater von dem Ausgang der Biopsie erwartet und welche Folgen er für sich sieht. Wenn er grundsätzlich negativ gegen jede weitere Intervention eingestellt ist wird das Biopsieergebnis eher zur psychischen Belastung für ihn. 

Eine pauschale Antwort kann also von der psycho-sozialen Seite nicht gegeben werden da man hierzu deinen Vater kennen müsste.

Du solltest nur darauf achten, dass eine etwaige Biopsie unter optimalen Voraussetzungen ablaufen wird. Dein Vater ist als multimorbide einzustufen. Ein hohes Risiko für Komplikationen besteht. Daher sollte unbedingt:

- Ein Rektalabstrich zur Kulturbestimmung und Ausschluss Vancomycin-resistenten Enterokokken (VRE) erfolgen.
- Entsprechende zielgereichtet vorherige Antibiose erfolgen.
- Zur Stressreduzierung die Biopsie in Analogsedierung erfolgen.

Ich hoffe ich konnte etwas Beitragen eine Meinung zu finden.

Alles Gute für deinen Vater

Tom

----------


## dreispitz

Hallo Tom,

vielen Dank für Deine ausführliche und auch schnelle Antwort!




> Grundsätzlich mus davon ausgegangen werden, dass der Urologe deines Vaters einen konkreten Verdacht hat, daher wäre sicherlich ein Biopsie indiziert.


Richtig. Er ist mehr oder weniger sicher, dass Krebs vorliegt. 




> Insgesamt ist die Biopsie mit Risiken und Belastungen verbunden die dein Vater unter diesen Voraussetzungen nicht so einfach wegstecken wird wie ein sonst unvorbelasteter Mann.


Als Risiken kenne ich die Blutungen, die in dem Fall von meinem Vater nicht unwahrscheinlich sind. Aber welche Belastungen meinst Du?




> Zusammen mit dem Urologen und Hausarzt muss vorher eine gründliche Nutzen-Risiko Berwertung statt finden.


Als Kassenpatient ist es schwierig beide an einen Tisch zu bekommen. Der Urologe hat dem Hausarzt einen Brief geschrieben, in dem er die Biopsie vorschlägt. Das war im Oktober 2013. Der Urologe ist auch von seinem Vorschlag kaum abzubringen. Ich habe das durch hinterfragen probiert.




> Die menschliche Seite ist die, welche Folgen haben die Biopsie und deren Ergebniss? Wenn sich ein Karzinom herausstellen wird, ist die Frage der weiteren Vorgehensweise im Raum. Das Biopsieergebnis wird dann weitere Diagnostik mit sich bringen und  entweder kurative oder paliative Maßnahmen zur Folge haben, die Mehr oder Minder die Lebensqualität beeinflussen. Die Frage die sich dann weiter stellt ist die der Lebenserwartung unter den genannten Randbedingungen.


Tja, das ist es auch, was mich zweifeln lässt. Wenn ich den Urologen richtig verstanden habe, dann geht es nicht um Heilung, sondern um Hinauszögern. Wie das allgemein mit Medizinern so ist (meine Wahrnehmung), wollen sie meist nicht das weitere Vorgehen für Eventualitäten besprechen, dabei ist das (für mich) entscheidend, ob ich überhaupt die Diagnostik machen lasse.




> Ausschlaggebend ist also was dein Vater von dem Ausgang der Biopsie erwartet und welche Folgen er für sich sieht. Wenn er grundsätzlich negativ gegen jede weitere Intervention eingestellt ist wird das Biopsieergebnis eher zur psychischen Belastung für ihn.


Das noch nicht verfügbare Biopsieergebnis ist jetzt schon eine Belastung. Mein Vater geht immer vom Schlimmsten aus und will sich aber andererseits der Problematik stellen. Und auch nichts verpassen. Ich denke halt, dass er noch nicht realisiert hat, dass man ggfs. nicht mehr heilen will/kann.




> Eine pauschale Antwort kann also von der psycho-sozialen Seite nicht gegeben werden da man hierzu deinen Vater kennen müsste.


Vom Typ her sehr ängstlich und negativ. Aber auch andererseits ein Kämpfer (er hat meine Mutter sehr lange trotz seiner Herzerkrankung gepflegt).




> Du solltest nur darauf achten, dass eine etwaige Biopsie unter optimalen Voraussetzungen ablaufen wird. Dein Vater ist als multimorbide einzustufen. Ein hohes Risiko für Komplikationen besteht. Daher sollte unbedingt:
> 
> - Ein Rektalabstrich zur Kulturbestimmung und Ausschluss Vancomycin-resistenten Enterokokken (VRE) erfolgen.
> - Entsprechende zielgereichtet vorherige Antibiose erfolgen.
> - Zur Stressreduzierung die Biopsie in Analogsedierung erfolgen.


Sehr spannend. Die Antibiose schlägt er wohl nach dem Standard-Verfahren vor. Einen Abstrich hat er nicht gemacht, aber das Antibiotikum schon verschrieben. Ob es sich um Vancomycin handelt, weiß ich nicht. Das Rezept ist nicht hier.
Eine Sedierung hat der U. auf Nachfrage abgelehnt. Stattdessen will er nur eine Lokalanästhesie vornehmen. Ich nehme an, dass er "Angst" vor den Komplikationen einer Sedierung hat.





> Ich hoffe ich konnte etwas Beitragen eine Meinung zu finden.
> 
> Alles Gute für deinen Vater


Ja! Vielen Dank!

Dreispitz

----------


## Urologe

Der PSA-Verlauf mit Sprüngen 03/13 und 10/13 lässt doch ein Prostatakarzinom recht wahrscheinlich erscheinen.
Auch wenn er sich nicht operieren lassen will (was absolut OK ist) so ist doch eine Diagnose sehr sinnvoll, denn
NUR DANN kann bei Beschwerden entsprechend vorgegangen werden (z.B. Hormontherapie). Ohne entgültige
Diagnose bleibt dieser Weg verschlossen.
Ich habe sehr häufig Marcumarpatienten biopsiert und in der Tat ist in Absprache mit dem Hausarzt ein 
sogenanntes "Bridging" erforderlich, d.h. *umsetzen auf Heparin und warten bis Quick-Wert über 75% (!) ist.*
Unter dieser Vorgehensweise habe ich KEINE vermehrte Blutungsneigung im Vergleich zum Normalpatienten gesehen.

----------


## dreispitz

> Der PSA-Verlauf mit Sprüngen 03/13 und 10/13 lässt doch ein Prostatakarzinom recht wahrscheinlich erscheinen.
> Auch wenn er sich nicht operieren lassen will (was absolut OK ist) so ist doch eine Diagnose sehr sinnvoll, denn
> NUR DANN kann bei Beschwerden entsprechend vorgegangen werden (z.B. Hormontherapie). Ohne entgültige
> Diagnose bleibt dieser Weg verschlossen.


Mein Vater will sich nicht operieren lassen, aber der behandelnde Urologe hat eine Operation auch grundsätzlich ausgeschlossen. D.h. da waren wir uns einig. Wenn ich Ihren Hinweis hier richtig interpretiere, dann ist eine OP trotzdem möglich bzw. eventuell doch sinnvoll?





> Ich habe sehr häufig Marcumarpatienten biopsiert und in der Tat ist in Absprache mit dem Hausarzt ein 
> sogenanntes "Bridging" erforderlich, d.h. *umsetzen auf Heparin und warten bis Quick-Wert über 75% (!) ist.*
> Unter dieser Vorgehensweise habe ich KEINE vermehrte Blutungsneigung im Vergleich zum Normalpatienten gesehen.


Das mit dem Quickwert ist so eine Sache. Der Urologe wünscht sich einen Wert ab 70%. 

Wäre es nicht sinnvoller, eine Feinnadelaspirationsbiopsie zu machen, wenn sowieso nicht operiert werden soll? Die Risiken sollen dafür ja geringer sein.

----------


## tomblr

Unter Belastung meine ich das Stressrisiko im Hinblick auf die koronare Vorerkrankung. So eine Biopsie ist mit Stress verbunden, daher mein Vorschlag der Analogsedierung die natürlich vorher auch durch den Hausarzt abgeklärt werden sollte. Risiko besteht hauptsächlich in der Blutungsneigung und der Infektionsgefahr.

Unter der Voraussetzung eines hohen Quickwertes (OP Eignung in der Regel > 60), wie fs es dargestellt hat, sollte tatsächlich das Blutungsrisiko minimiert werden. Wäre dann nur noch das Thema der Sepsisprophylaxe. Unter dem Aspekt einen geschwächten Menschen zu Biopsien wäre dieser Punkt für mich mit der Wichtigste. Sicherlich lässt sich durch eine gut gemachte Biopsie wie fs schon hier in einigen Beiträgen dargestellt hat einiges Risiko minimieren. Aber dein Vater hatte schon mehrfach Klinikkontakt und die Wahrscheinlichkeit Träger eines multiresistenen Keimes zu sein ist eben hoch. Das Thema ist leider immer noch nicht überall angekommen. 

Richtig ist auch, dass ohne endgülitge Diagnose kein weiterer Weg, kurativ wie palliativ möglich ist.

Sehr wichtig ist auf jedem Fall ein vorheriges Abstimmen mit dem Hausarzt, im Bezug auf die Blutwerte, die allgemeine Konstitution sowie die stressbedingte koronare Belastungsfähigkeit.

Tom

Anmerkung: Es wird für eine Analogsedierung weniger die Angst als Austattung sein. Für die Sedierung muss er für Notfallmaßnahmen gerüstet sein. Er braucht zur Überwachung ein EKG und die Möglichkeit der Beatmung. Vorschlag: Durchführung in einem ambulanten OP Zentrum oder bei einem Urologen der in einem solchen operiert bzw. ausgestattet ist.

----------


## dreispitz

> Unter Belastung meine ich das Stressrisiko im Hinblick auf die koronare Vorerkrankung. So eine Biopsie ist mit Stress verbunden, daher mein Vorschlag der Analogsedierung die natürlich vorher auch durch den Hausarzt abgeklärt werden sollte. Risiko besteht hauptsächlich in der Blutungsneigung und der Infektionsgefahr.


Mein Vater ist hart im Nehmen. D.h. er hat sich auch schon freiwillig Zähne ohne Betäubung ziehen lassen, aber wenn es nicht sein muss, würde ich ihn ungern leiden lassen. Das hat er nicht verdient.




> Aber dein Vater hatte schon mehrfach Klinikkontakt und die Wahrscheinlichkeit Träger eines multiresistenen Keimes zu sein ist eben hoch. Das Thema ist leider immer noch nicht überall angekommen.


Das Risiko für solch eine Erkrankung ist durch den Abstrich minimiert?




> Anmerkung: Es wird für eine Analogsedierung weniger die Angst als Austattung sein. Für die Sedierung muss er für Notfallmaßnahmen gerüstet sein. Er braucht zur Überwachung ein EKG und die Möglichkeit der Beatmung. Vorschlag: Durchführung in einem ambulanten OP Zentrum oder bei einem Urologen der in einem solchen operiert bzw. ausgestattet ist.


Der Urologe ist Belegarzt in einem Krankenhaus, sowohl die Praxis als auch die Untersuchung sollen dort ausgeführt werden. Kann das trotzdem ein Ausstattungsproblem sein?

----------


## tomblr

Hallo Dreispitz,




> Das Risiko für solch eine Erkrankung ist durch den Abstrich minimiert?


Ja, wenn dein Vater positiv auf VRE getestet wurde besteht die Möglichkeit eine Biopsie perineal (vom Damm aus) durchzuführen. Hier kann man eine Hautdesinfektion durchführen und das Sepsisrisiko ist nahezu ausgeschlosen. Die Probeentnahme vom Rektum aus ist halt mal leider sehr anfällig für Keimverschleppungen. Es gibt mittlerweile Hersteller die antiseptische Biopsiesets anbieten. Dies hat auch der hier schreibende Urologe fs bereits ausgeführt.Z.B.:  http://www.farco-pharma.de/index.php...od&np=80&p=177 . Eine Biopsie ohne vorherige Rektumvorbereitung würde ich persönlich nicht über mich ergehen lassen (dies ist meine Meinung und ist nicht repräsentativ).





> Kann das trotzdem ein Ausstattungsproblem sein?


Ja, eine Analogsedierung erfordert eine Überwachung des Patienten und eine Notfallausrüstung für Zwischenfälle. Die wenigsten Facharztpraxen habe so eine Ausstattung wenn sie in der Praxis keine *ambulanten* Eingriffe vornehmen. Die Biopsie tümpelt da leider in einer Grauzone. Theoretisch müsste auch bei einem Prostatablock (Lokalanästhesie) diese Ausstattung vorgehalten werden (wg. evtl. vosovagale o. allergische Reaktion auf das Lokalanäshtetikum)aber wie gesagt nur theoretisch, da ist halt Vertrauen gefragt. Aber wenn er in der Klinik Belegarzt ist dürfte das doch kein Problem sein dann auch dort durchzuführen?

Tom

----------


## tomblr

> Kann das trotzdem ein Ausstattungsproblem sein?


Ergänzend noch ein Auszug aus den S3 Leitlinien der DGU zur Anästhesie bei Biopsien:




> Zu Statement 3.16 
> Dieser Aussage liegen die Ergebnisse mehrerer
>  systematischer Übersichtsarbeiten 
> zugrunde, die eine Reduktion des Schmerzempfindens durch lokal infiltrative 
> Anästhesie (z. B. periprostatischer Block) gegenüber Placebo oder lokal topischer 
> Anästhesie belegen [107-109]. Hierfür wurde auf eine Empfehlung verzichtet, da 
> eine infiltrative Anästhesie mit deutlich erhöhtem Aufwand einhergeht. So ist bei 
> einer infiltrativen Anästhesie mindestens die Anlage eines periphervenösen 
> Zugangs sowie die Vorhaltung einer Notfallausrüstung zu fordern. 
> ...


In Klartext, die meisten niedergelassenen Urologen werden auf eine Anästhesie verzichten da sie hierfür keine Ausstattung vorhalten. 

Tom

----------


## Hvielemi

> hier sind die Daten von meinem Vater:
> 
> - 78 Jahre
> - Herzinfarkt und Bypässe 1998/99
> - Marcumareinnahme wegen Vorhofflimmern
> 
> PSA-Verlauf:
> - 2,35     08/2007
> - 2,67   11/2008
> ...


Hallo Dreispitz

Andere Vorschläge schon, ob bessere, weiss ich nicht.

Bevor man an eine Biopsie denkt, sollte man erst mal prüfen,
ob nicht eine Prostataentzündung vorliege. Dies erreicht man
mit der Gabe eines geeigneten Antibiotikums. Sinkt der PSA
dann wieder in den Bereich von vor 2013, erübrigt sich eine Biopsie,
da diesenfalls der sprunghafte Anstieg von rund 4 auf 12 ng/ml nicht
krebsbedingt wäre.
Dies halte ich für wahrscheinlich, da das rasche Wachstum ohne
Therapie von einer Plafonierung um 12ng/ml gefolgt ist. Ein
krebsbedingter PSA-Verlauf wäre typischerweise exponentiell,
also von in etwa gleichbleibenden Verdoppelungszeiten geprägt,
was vorliegend nicht zutrifft.

Ich wünsche Deinem Vater das Beste.

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi / Konrad

----------


## artisun51

Hallo Dreispitz,

mein Uro hatte die Möglichkeit (wie auch immer, vermutlich gemietet o.ä. für den Eingriff) im ambulanten OP-Zentrum die Biopsie bei mir durchzuführen. Er meinte es wäre ihm lieber, er könne dann ruhiger arbeiten wenn ich nicht rumzappele. Er hatte mich vermutlich richtig eingeschätzt. Mir war es ausserdem so viel lieber, ich bekomme nichts mit.
Wenn es schon sein muss, war es so für mich auf jeden Fall angenehm und ausserdem hatte ich die Sicherheit, sollte etwas unvorhergesehenes passieren wäre entsprechendes Personal wie auch Gerätschaft in unmittelbarer Nähe gewesen. Ich hätte auch im Falle einer stationären Aufnahme nur in der Klinik verlegt werden müssen.
Mir wäre es an Deiner Stelle sehr wichtig für Deinen Vater, vor allem im Hinblick auf seine Vorerkrankungen. So seid Ihr auf der sicheren Seite. Wenn Euer Uro nicht die Möglichkeit haben sollte im Ambul. OP-Zentrum einer Klinik diesen Eingriff vorzunehmen,
würde ich im Zweifelsfall selbst aktiv mich schlaumachen.

Gruss arti

----------


## dreispitz

> Bevor man an eine Biopsie denkt, sollte man erst mal prüfen,
> ob nicht eine Prostataentzündung vorliege. Dies erreicht man
> mit der Gabe eines geeigneten Antibiotikums. Sinkt der PSA
> dann wieder in den Bereich von vor 2013, erübrigt sich eine Biopsie,
> da diesenfalls der sprunghafte Anstieg von rund 4 auf 12 ng/ml nicht
> krebsbedingt wäre.


Hallo Konrad!

Der Urologe hat eine Prostatis ausgeschlossen, weil mein Vater in diesem Fall hohes Fieber und sonstige Krankheitszeichen haben würde. Ich weiß zwar, dass das nicht unbedingt der Fall sein muss, aber zusammen mit der relativ kleinen Prostata (welche dann also auch kaum eine gutartige Vergrößerung aufweisen kann), habe ich dem Facharzt vertraut. Ob das ein Fehler ist bzw. sein könnte, kann ich nicht beurteilen.  :Stirnrunzeln: 

Danke für Deine Wünsche und auch Dir alles Beste!

Grüße
Dreispitz

----------


## dreispitz

Hallo Tom, hallo Arti!

danke für Eure Hinweise zur Anästhesie.




> In Klartext, die meisten niedergelassenen Urologen werden auf eine Anästhesie verzichten, da sie hierfür keine Ausstattung vorhalten.


Für mich ein Skandal, wenn der Arzt nicht die Gründe dafür offen kommuniziert. Ich kann ja verstehen, dass der Aufwand dafür zu teuer ist, aber dann muss ich das dem Patienten doch sagen. Und nicht medizinische Gründe sugerieren.




> Wenn Euer Uro nicht die Möglichkeit haben sollte im Ambul. OP-Zentrum einer Klinik diesen Eingriff vorzunehmen,
> würde ich im Zweifelsfall selbst aktiv mich schlaumachen.


Ich denke, das mach ich auch:

Ich habe hier einen Link zu einer Urologen-Gemeinschaftspraxis aus unserer Nähe, die mindestens die Analogsedierung anbietet: 

http://www.urologie-worms.de/prostata.html

Zudem wird von einer Feinnadel-Gewebeprobe gesprochen. Kann mir jemand sagen, ob dass die Stanz-Technik oder die FNAB ist?

Grüße
Dreispitz

----------


## Harald_1933

Moin Dreispitz,

siehe *hier.

*Es wäre für mich schon erstaunlich, wenn tatsächlich eine FNAB bevorzugt würde. *Hier* noch eine Ergänzung.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hvielemi

> Der Urologe hat eine Prostatis ausgeschlossen, weil mein Vater in diesem Fall hohes Fieber und sonstige Krankheitszeichen haben würde. Ich weiß zwar, dass das nicht unbedingt der Fall sein muss, aber ...


naja, dann soll der Herr Doktor doch bitte eine Erklärung liefern, 
wieso ein Anstieg mit halbjähriger Verdoppelungszeit von einem Plafond gefolgt werde.

Anderer Vorschlag:
PSA nun monatlich bestimmen lassen.

- Sollte sich wieder die mehrjährige Verdoppelungszeit (VZ) einstellen, die bis 2012
vorherrschte, mag sehr wohl ein Prostatakrebs vorliegen, der aber angesichts des
Alters deines Vaters kaum mehr zu Beschwerden führen würde.

- Geht der PSA zurück, wäre es wohl eine Entzündung gewesen, und falls der
langsame Anstieg sich dennoch wie bis 2012 fortsetzen sollte, würde oben
gesagtes gelten.

- Würde sich aber der Anstieg von 2013 mit kurzer VZ fortsetzen, wäre auch
ohne Biopsie klar, dass ein Aggressives Krebsgeschehen vorliege. Dies halte
ich jedoch angesichts des Plafonds bei etwa 12 über ein mehrere Monate
für sehr unwahrscheinlich.

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi / Konrad


PS: Die graphische Darstellung des PSA-Verlaufes hilft bei der
Interpretation der Messwerte enorm. In logarithmischer Skala
wird ein krebstypischer Verlauf mit gleichbleibender VZ als Gerade dargestellt.
(Nicht alle Verläufe sind so 'sauber' wie der in [1] dargestellte anfangs 2012)
Eine solche Grafik erhält man überaus einfach durch Eintrag der PSA-Werte
in ein Profil bei http://myprostate.eu, wo dann gleich auch noch die VZ
tabellarisch dazugeliefert wird.
Das wird auch dem Herrn Doktor die Augen öffnen.

----------


## tomblr

> Für mich ein Skandal, wenn der Arzt nicht die Gründe dafür offen  kommuniziert. Ich kann ja verstehen, dass der Aufwand dafür zu teuer  ist, aber dann muss ich das dem Patienten doch sagen. Und nicht  medizinische Gründe sugerieren.


Schmerz ist halt ein höchst subjektives Empfinden. Aber auch hier ist die Entwicklung einfach weiter gegangen. Spätestens mit Einführung der internatiol gültigen Schmerzskala (numerische Rating Skala / NRS) weiß man, dass eine Biopsie in der Regel als mäßig bis stark schmerzbehaftet beurteilt wird. Es gibt auch etliche wissenschaftliche Abhandlungen darüber (z.B. Leibovici et  al.  2001) und Durchführungsabhandlungen, z.B. Urologielehrbuch http://www.urologielehrbuch.de/prostatabiopsie.html . Grundsätzlich sollte jeder invasive Eingriff mit minimalsten Dyskomfort für den Patienten einhergehen und jedem Patienten sollte vor einer Biopsie eine Wahlmöglichkeit der Schmerzausschaltung gegeben werden. Aber leider scheitert es dann an Ärzten die hierfür keine Einsicht aufbringen weil:

- Diese den zeitlichen  Mehraufwand fürchten.
- Risiken nicht inkauf nehmen wollen für die sie nicht gewappnet sind (Handling u. Ausstattung).
- Von Männern eine gewisse Schmerzresistenz erwarten (das bisschen pieksen!)
- Beratungsresistent sind (haben wir schon immer ohne gemacht, machen wir auch weiter so!)

In anderen Fachbereichen scheint man da einfach weiter zu sein!




> Zudem wird von einer Feinnadel-Gewebeprobe gesprochen.


Zur FNAB kannst du hier im Forum einiges lesen. Grundsätzlich besteht das Problem des Gleason-Score der leider nur aus eine Stanzbiopsie beurteilt werden kann. Der Gleason-Score ist für das weitere vorgehen erforderlich. Die FNAB ist eine reine DNA Bestimmung (DNA-ICM) die eine Karzinomdiagnose sichert. Theoretisch könnte man einer positiven FNAB eine Stanzbiopsie folgen lassen.

Tom

----------


## Hvielemi

> Der Gleason-Score ist für das weitere vorgehen erforderlich.


NEIN, keinesfalls!
Der Gleasonscore beschreibt, wie die per Biopsie gefundenen Zellen aussehen.
Oft korrelliert diese Skala mit der Agressivität eines Krebses.
Diese kann aber viel einfacher gemessen werden am Wachstum, also an der
Verdoppelungszeit (VZ) des Krebses bzw. des von diesem sezernierten PSA.
Ein Krebs kann noch so böse ausschauen im Mikroskop, wenn er nicht
wächst, ist er nicht aggressiv. Aber auch ein harmlos dreinschauender GS3+3
ist ein wüstes Raubtier, wenn er rasch wächst.

Ich als Laie lasse mich jetzt vielleicht weit auf die Äste raus:
Eine Biopsie sagt weniger als eine ordentlich gemachte Interpretation
des PSA-Verlaufes. 

Vorliegend gibt es drei Muster im PSA-Verlauf:

- Ein (mehr oder weniger regelmässiger) Anstieg über viele Jahre von
ca. 2 bis ca. 4 mit Verdoppelungszeiten um 6 Jahre; Nach Abzug eines
PSA-Beitrages von 1.5 für die geringe BPH bleiben immer noch 4 Jahre.

- Dann ein Anstieg über zwei Messperioden von ca. 4 auf ca. 12 mit einer
VZ von einem halben Jahr.

- Dann ein Plafond bei ca. 12ng/ml

Auch verbunden mit einem (ohnehin falschen) Gleason-Score ergeben
diese drei Muster keinen Sinn, ohne eine zusätzliche PSA-Quelle.
Wenn schon keine Antibiose, dann doch bitte den PSA-Verlauf weiter
beobachten, bis sich ein klareres Muster einstellt, d.h. ein weiterer
Anstieg, der einem der beiden ansteigenden Muster zugeordnet werden
könnte. 

- Im Falle eines Anstieges mit mehrjähriger VZ ist angesichts des hohen
Alters von Dreispitz' Vater nicht damit zu rechnen, dass der Krebs - so er
denn vorhanden sei - jemals Schwierigkeiten verursachen würde.

- Im Falle eines weiteren Anstieges mit kurzer VZ wie 2013/14 müsste
wohl therapiert werden, wozu eine Biopsie auch nicht zwingend erschiene:
Ginge der PSA z.B. unter 'Casodex' innert Monatsfrist deutlich zurück, 
dürfte Klarheit geschaffen sein.


Nun doch noch ein Wort zur Stanz-Biopsie der Prostata:

Kürzzlich habe ich eine Magenspiegelung samt Biopsie über mich 
ergehen lassen müssen. Ohne jede Diskussion war vollkommen klar, 
dass ich dabei sediert werde, mit Disoprivan (Propofol) 120mg. 
Das ist nicht ganz trivial, guck:
https://www.thieme.de/viamedici/klin...pofol-3905.htm

Doch wer seinen Prostata-Biopsie-Patienten diesen Service nicht bieten will
oder kann, sollte besser die Stanz-Pistole zur Seite legen und Überweisungen
schreiben. Manche von uns haben die Biopsie als üble Viecherei erlebt (ich nicht),
und das ist nun wirklich nicht nötig, wenn andernorts für ähnlich
unangenehme Eingriffe routinemässig sediert wird.

Dies löst allerdings nicht das gravierendere Problem des Umganges 
mit Marcoumar-Patienten bei der Stanzbiopsie. Gerade im hohen Alter
sollte die Biopsie also nur angewendet werden, wenn sie nicht zu 
umgehen ist (Kann mir mal jemand erklären, wozu eine Biopsie
erforderlich sei, um z.B. eine IMRT zu planen? Und bei einer OP
kommt ohnehin raus, dass der GS falsch bestimmt worden war ...).




> Die FNAB ist eine reine DNA Bestimmung (DNA-ICM) die eine  Karzinomdiagnose sichert.
>  Theoretisch könnte man einer positiven FNAB  eine Stanzbiopsie folgen lassen.


Auch gut, falls sich die FNAB ohne Unterbruch des Marcoumar-Therapie 
machen lässt.


Carpe diem!
Hvielemi / Konrad
der diesmal aausdrücklich darum bittet, den orangen Text in der Signatur zur Kenntnis zu nehmen.

----------


## tomblr

> NEIN, keinesfalls!


Hallo Konrad,

ich weiß auf was du hinauswillst. Die FNAB und/oder die chronologische PSA Betrachtung hat gewaltige Vorteile, daher auch dieser Satz 


> Theoretisch könnte man einer positiven FNAB eine Stanzbiopsie folgen lassen


.

Ich glaube aber nicht, dass man in Deutschland eine kurative oder palliative Lösung auf Basis einer reinen FNAB bzw. des PSA Verlaufes erhält. Die Diskussionen, gerade zur FNAB, haben wir ja hier schon gehabt. 

Ich selbst bin auch Kritiker von ungezügelten Biopsien (wie man unschwer lesen kann) und begrüße jeden alternativen Ansatz! Aber ich werde keine konkreten Handlungsempfehlungen mehr geben da die Distanz zu den Ratsuchenden und die Beurteilung durch eine Momentaufnahme mir dies verbietet. Konkret wüßte ich was ich meinem Vater in dieser Situation empfehlen würde, da liegen wir nicht weit auseinander!

Tom

----------


## silver dollar

Moin,


> Hallo Konrad!
> 
> Der Urologe hat eine Prostatis ausgeschlossen, weil mein Vater in diesem Fall hohes Fieber und sonstige Krankheitszeichen haben würde. Ich weiß zwar, dass das nicht unbedingt der Fall sein muss, aber zusammen mit der relativ kleinen Prostata (welche dann also auch kaum eine gutartige Vergrößerung aufweisen kann), habe ich dem Facharzt vertraut. Ob das ein Fehler ist bzw. sein könnte, kann ich nicht beurteilen. 
> 
> Danke für Deine Wünsche und auch Dir alles Beste!
> 
> Grüße
> Dreispitz


Bitte lass Dir nicht derartigen Unfug erzählen, eine Prostatitis (Entzündung der Prostata) ist fast immer schmerzfrei und ohne Nebenwirkungen wie Fieber etc. Feststellbar via Blut CRP etc. oder Urin und sonst nicht.
Ohne Biopsie geht leider keine Feststellung Karzinom und weiterer Tatbestände wie Aggressivität etc.
"Maybe" dass es nicht der Urologe des Vertrauens sein kann bei diesen Aussagen.

----------


## dreispitz

Hallo an alle!

Vielen Dank für die vielen Ratschläge!

Hier ist mein Update:
Ich habe einen Termin für den 10.3. bei der Uro-Gemeinschaftspraxis gemacht. Da werden werden wir dann mit allen Blutwerten vorstellig werden und uns mit den Vorschlägen des nächsten Urologen befassen. Dann werde ich auch wissen, ob sie dort eine FNAB anbieten oder nicht. Und ob das für meinen Vater in Frage kommt. Die Sprechstundenhilfe am Telefon war mit meinen Fragen etwas überfordert.  :Blinzeln: 

Im Moment würde ich folgendes Vorgehen bevorzugen:
1. Engmaschige PSA-Kontrollen zur Bestimmung der VZ
2. Im Zweifel eine FNAB (falls im Angebot). Bei Bedarf eine Stanzbiopsien hinterher.
3. Die Stanzbiopsie aber nur mit vorherigem Abstrich und passender Antiobiose. Ggfs. nach einer Biopsie durch den Damm fragen

Viele Grüße
Dreispitz

----------


## tomblr

Hallo Dreispitz (ein Vorname würde sich besser anhören),

na das ist doch ein sehr guter Weg! Unter diesen Voraussetzungen, bin ich mir sicher, kannst du deinen Vater sehr gut beraten.

Alles Gute und erst mal ein schönes, närrisches (ja Ablenkung braucht der Mensch) Wochenende!

Ahoi aus Lu

Tom

----------


## Hvielemi

> 2. Im Zweifel eine FNAB (falls im Angebot). Bei Bedarf eine Stanzbiopsien hinterher.
> 3. Die Stanzbiopsie aber nur mit vorherigem Abstrich und passender Antiobiose. Ggfs. nach einer Biopsie durch den Damm fragen


Für FNAB und Biopsie durch den Damm gibt es jeweils nur wenige Spezialisten.
Zu denen muss man hinreisen, denn es wäre ein grosser Zufall, dass der Urologe 
um die Ecke grad diese wenig praktizierten Verfahren 'im Angebot' hätte.

Aber erst mal ist ja Punkt 1, PSA-Verlauf messen und verstehen, angesagt.
Dann wird deutlicher, ob man weitere Diagnostik brauche, die ihrerseits nur 
sinnvoll ist, wenn man Deinem Vater dann auch die gegebenenfalls daraus 
folgenden Therapien zumuten kann.

Deinem alten Herrn die besten Wünsche!

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi / Konrad

----------


## dreispitz

Hallo,

hier ist mein ernüchterndes Update, nach dem Arztbesuch vor einer Stunde:

Der neue Urologe hält die PSA-Werte auch für bedenklich und schliesst nach aller Wahrscheinlichkeit eine Prostatitis (da hätte mein Vater Fieber etc.) aus. Er will das PCa mit einer Biopsie (natürlich keine FNAB) ggfs. nachweisen, um dann ggfs. eine Hormontherapie zu beginnen. Die Biopsie bietet er mit Propofol an, die dann auch von einem Anästhesisten überwacht wird.

Als ich nach der FNAB gefragt, hat er wie zu erwarten, gesagt, dass sie die Biopsie leitliniengerecht durchführen. Auch bei der Frage nach dem Abstrich vor der Biopsie, hat er sich auf die Leitlinien berufen und wollte mir erklären, dass das nix bringen würde, wenn man einen Abstrich macht und dann nur gegen bestimmte Bakterien ein Antibiotikum aussucht (was ich ja gar nicht wollte - aber egal). Als ich nachhakte, hat er sich in fachchinesisch geflüchtet. 

Zu den Risiken der Biopsie hat er gesagt, dass die Blutungswahrscheinlichkeit in der 1. Stunde am höchsten ist, und dass man das aber dann ja noch in der Praxis bemerkt und dass es deswegen auch bei meinem Vater kein Problem wäre.

Ansonsten hat er einen Hammer herausgelassen, den ich nicht unerwähnt lassen möchte: Wenn er nach eigener Aussage per Tastbefund etwas Auffälliges tasten würde, dann wäre er als Urologe mit 25-jähriger Erfahrung in der Lage ein PCa zu erkennen. Dann bedürfe es oft auch nur einer bis maximal 6 Stanzen, um bei einer Biopsie das PCa nachzuweisen. Da habe ich dann entgegnet, dass wir uns dann ja die Biopsie ersparen könnten.  :Blinzeln:  Da ist er dann etwas zurückgerudert.

Vielleicht war das auch der Grund, warum er nach kurzer Rektaluntersuchung der Meinung war, dass man doch 12 Stanzen braucht, weil es doch nicht so eindeutig wäre.

Unter dem Strich haben wir den PSA nochmal bestimmen lassen (Ergebnis nächste Woche). Der Urologe meint aber, dass er auch bei einem 9er oder 10er Wert (letzte Messung 12.8 Anfang Februar) eine Biopsie machen lassen würde. Wir können uns melden, wenn wir die Biopsie wollen. Der PSA wurde kurz nach der Tastuntersuchung bestimmt, so kurzfristig dürfte das doch aber keinen Einfluss auf den Blutwert haben. Der Arzt hat das ausgeschlossen, aber da weiß man ja, was man zu erwarten hat. 

Irgendwie bin ich unzufrieden, außer der schonenderen Biopsie haben wir wenig erreicht.  :Stirnrunzeln: 

Alles Gute Euch da draussen.

Dreispitz

PS
Noch ein Nachtrag:
Mein Vater hat einen Vorschlag gemacht, den wahrscheinlich kein Arzt auf der Welt annehmen würde: Ob er nicht die Hormotherapie auch ohne die Biopsie bekommen könnte.

----------


## W. Werner

> Der PSA wurde kurz nach der Tastuntersuchung bestimmt, so kurzfristig dürfte das doch aber keinen Einfluss auf den Blutwert haben.


 Die Umlaufzeit des Blutes im menschlichen Körper beträgt etwa 1 Minute!!!



> Mein Vater hat einen Vorschlag gemacht, den wahrscheinlich kein Arzt auf der Welt annehmen würde: Ob er nicht die Hormotherapie auch ohne die Biopsie bekommen könnte.


 Sowas hatte Hvielemi schon vorgeschlagen! Aber solange der PSA (wie bisher) keinen eindeutigen Hinweis auf malignes Geschehen liefert und die Tast-/US-Befunde der Prostata vage sind, weiter beobachten! Alles Gute für Deinen Alten Herrn

----------


## RalfDm

> Der PSA wurde kurz nach der Tastuntersuchung bestimmt, so kurzfristig dürfte das doch aber keinen Einfluss auf den Blutwert haben.


Berühmtes Zitat von Prof. Semjonow, Uniklinikum Münster: 



> "So schnell können Sie den Finger gar nicht wieder draußen haben, wie das PSA steigt!"


Ralf

----------


## dreispitz

> Die Umlaufzeit des Blutes im menschlichen Körper beträgt etwa 1 Minute!!!


Schade, dann können wir den Wert quasi wegwerfen. Der Urologe hat mir versichert, dass das Tasten keine Einfluss auf den Messwert hat. Leider hatte ich in dem Moment des Tastens nicht geschaltet, sonst hätte ich erst das Blut abnehmen lassen. Aber wie ich den Halbgott kenne, hätte er dann nicht mehr getastet.




> Aber solange der PSA (wie bisher) keinen eindeutigen Hinweis auf malignes Geschehen liefert und die Tast-/US-Befunde der Prostata vage sind, weiter beobachten!


Den Vorschlag entspricht auch dem, was sich mein Vater wünscht. Leider sehen die beiden Urologen das anders und wollen unbedingt stanzen. Den PSA-Wert würde der letzte Urologe auch bei einem Wert unter 10 noch als Alarmzeichen sehen. Der 1. Urologe meinte eine Verhärtung zu tasten und auch auf dem US etwas zu sehen. Der 2. hat nur getastet, aber war sich dann unsicher. 




> Alles Gute für Deinen Alten Herrn


Danke, Dir auch.

Sollen wir nun einen dritten Urologen konsultieren? Die ersten beiden werden sich über kurz oder lang weigern, weitere PSA-Werte zu nehmen ...

----------


## tomblr

> Die ersten beiden werden sich über kurz oder lang weigern, weitere PSA-Werte zu nehmen ...


Warum sollten sie sich weigern? Solange der Test bezahlt wird kann ihnen das egal sein. Zur Not aber einfach beim Hausarzt Blut abnehmen lassen. In der Regel senden die das Blut an ein Labor. Den PSA kann jedes Labor bestimmen.




> dass das nix bringen würde, wenn man einen Abstrich macht und dann nur gegen bestimmte Bakterien ein Antibiotikum aussucht


Der Arzt wusste aber schon um was es geht? Gerade das ist ja das Ziel. Ein Antibiotikum entsprechend der Keimflora zu verwenden, also weg von dem Breitspektrum das Resistenzen fördert, oder eine alternative Biopsiemethode wählen.

Wenn ich es richtig in Erinnerung habe lebt ihr im Rhein-Neckar-Dreieck. Als letzte Möglichkeit sehe ich die Urologie an der Uniklinik Heidelberg http://www.klinikum.uni-heidelberg.d...nz.4080.0.html. Die bietet eine Sprechstunde und vor allem das breite Spektrum der Diagnostik. Problem dürfte sein zeitnah einen Termin zu bekommen.

Tom

----------


## helmut.a.g.

@tomblr-@all:

Die Uni-Klinik Heidelberg biopsiert zudem nur perineal. Ergo, die "Keimfrage" und deren Resistenzen erübrigt sich.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## dreispitz

> Warum sollten sie sich weigern? Solange der Test bezahlt wird kann ihnen das egal sein. Zur Not aber einfach beim Hausarzt Blut abnehmen lassen. In der Regel senden die das Blut an ein Labor. Den PSA kann jedes Labor bestimmen.


Der 1. Urologe nahm meinen Vater schon mehrfach ins Gebet, dass er doch schon länger eine Biopsie machen lassen soll und dass es jetzt Zeit wird. Das PSA-Messen würde nix bringen. Der 2. Urologe kennt den 1. Urologen und will dem nicht in die Quere kommen und hält auch nix von weiteren Messungen. Beide wollen endlich die Freigabe für das Stanzen.




> Der Arzt wusste aber schon um was es geht? Gerade das ist ja das Ziel. Ein Antibiotikum entsprechend der Keimflora zu verwenden, also weg von dem Breitspektrum das Resistenzen fördert, oder eine alternative Biopsiemethode wählen.


Zitat "So ein Abstrich bringt nix, da sind nicht alle Bakterien drauf die da vorkommen. Ich habe dann darauf hingewiesen, dass man aber u.U. resistente Bakterien nachweisen kann, die dann das Standardprogramm ad absurdum führen. Das hat er abgewiegelt.




> Als letzte Möglichkeit sehe ich die Urologie an der Uniklinik Heidelberg http://www.klinikum.uni-heidelberg.d...nz.4080.0.html. Die bietet eine Sprechstunde und vor allem das breite Spektrum der Diagnostik. Problem dürfte sein zeitnah einen Termin zu bekommen.


Danke für den Tipp. Ich spreche nochmal mit meinem Vater.

----------


## Harald_1933

> Sollen wir nun einen dritten Urologen konsultieren? Die ersten beiden werden sich über kurz oder lang weigern, weitere PSA-Werte zu nehmen ...


Beim Labor Limbach in Heidelberg http://www.labor-limbach.de/ kann man sich nach vorheriger telefonischer Abstimmung durch einen versierten Mitarbeiter Blut abzapfen lassen. In der Regel hat man bei morgendlicher Blutabnahme am frühen Nachmittag das Ergebnis per Fax oder E-Mail.

Gruß Harald

----------


## tomblr

> So ein Abstrich bringt nix, da sind nicht alle Bakterien drauf die da vorkommen


Tut mir Leid, wenn das ein OTon war kann ich nur den Kopf schütteln. 

Ist halt das "old school" Problem.

Dann sollten wir uns auch bei diesem Arzt bedanken. Dank seiner Hilfe werden wir auch nach 50 Jahren das Thema Multiresistenzen nicht vom Tisch bekommen! Es sei ihm nur geraten einfach mal einen Blick über den Tellerrand zu werfen. Nur noch mal zur Erinnerung: http://www.aerztezeitung.de/medizin/...5&h=1938475701

Daraus das Zitat:




> Den FQ-R-Status zu bestimmen hat nicht nur den Vorteil, über eine  zielgerichtete Antibiotikatherapie eine Infektion verhindern zu können,  schreiben die Forscher. Damit lasse sich auch ein nutzloser Einsatz von  Antibiotika reduzieren - und weitere Resistenzbildung limitieren.


Tom

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo dreispitz,



ich habe die von Dir genannten Daten in diese Excel-Tabelle eingegetragen. 

Alles deutet darauf hin, dass sich bei Deinem Vater ein Tumor entwickelt hat, den man per Biopsie nachweisen könnte. Was aber wäre die therapeutische Konsequenz? Dein Vater ist 78 Jahre alt und hat gravierende weitere Erkrankungen ("Komorbiditäten"), die seiner Lebenserwartung nicht gerade zuträglich sind. Selbst eine "nichtinvasive" Antihormontherapie würde seine Lebensqualität erheblich beeinträchtigen. Die Frage ist, ob er sich das wirklich antun, oder vielleicht lieber eine Watchful-Waiting-Strategie wählen möchte, das heißt zunächst gar nichts tun und  sollten sich krebsbedingte Beschwerden zeigen  diese palliativ behandeln. Sprecht mit einem Arzt darüber!

Ralf

----------


## tomblr

Danke Ralf,

diese Lösung wird, bei Berücksichtigung aller hier dargestellten Umstände, die Sinnvollste sein. Das Thema gehört mit dem behandelten Hausarzt erörtert evtl. gleich mit einem entsprechenden Palliativmediziner.

Ich habe es schon des öfteres geschrieben und dafür oft Kritik einstecken müssen. "Weniger ist manchmal mehr!"

Tom

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Ralf,

bei mir geht: diese Excel-Tabelle
auf.

Ich muß aber extra auf öffnen drücken.

Gruß Harald

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Harald,

ja, das ist die leere Tabelle. Die Tabelle mit den für dreispitz' Vater eingetragenen Werten ist diese hier. Eigentlich sollte sie in meinem Beitrag angezeigt werden, aber ich habe so etwas bisher so selten gemacht, dass ich  als Moderator!  das nicht hinkriege. Shame on me.

*Aber jetzt!*
 
Ralf

----------


## Harald_1933

Leider n'büschen klein ausgefallen und nicht zu zoomen.

Gruß Harald

----------


## W. Werner

Vor allem der grafische Verlauf (Ordinate Zeit linear, Abzisse PSA logarithmisch) läßt anschaulich Rückschlüsse auf eine mehr oder weniger malignes Geschehen in der Prostata zu (siehe Link in Hvielemis Post "PSA-Alert nach Glättli"). Den kann sich Dreispitz eigentlich sehr einfach auf myprostate.eu anlegen. Ein link in das Profil (z. B. "dreispitz" ist noch frei) und alle Werte, Grafik, VZ etc. sind ohne Klimmzüge "da". Darüber hinaus gibt alles, was Dreispitz dort zusammengeträgt, einen kompakten Bericht für den dritten Uro, der nach den bisherigen Berichten überfällig ist (am besten einen von der lokalen PCa-Selbsthilfegruppe empfehlen lassen), aber nicht mit den bisherigen am gleichen Stammtisch sitzen sollte. cu  - Wolfgang

----------


## dreispitz

> Vor allem der grafische Verlauf (Ordinate Zeit linear, Abzisse PSA logarithmisch) läßt anschaulich Rückschlüsse auf eine mehr oder weniger malignes Geschehen in der Prostata zu (siehe Link in Hvielemis Post "PSA-Alert nach Glättli"). Den kann sich Dreispitz eigentlich sehr einfach auf myprostate.eu anlegen. Ein link in das Profil (z. B. "dreispitz" ist noch frei) und alle Werte, Grafik, VZ etc. sind ohne Klimmzüge "da". Darüber hinaus gibt alles, was Dreispitz dort zusammengeträgt, einen kompakten Bericht für den dritten Uro, der nach den bisherigen Berichten überfällig ist (am besten einen von der lokalen PCa-Selbsthilfegruppe empfehlen lassen), aber nicht mit den bisherigen am gleichen Stammtisch sitzen sollte. cu  - Wolfgang


Ich habe bei myprostate.eu ein Profil angelegt (siehe Signatur). 

Ansonsten bin ich gespannt, ob mein Vater nun noch zu einem 3. Urologen gehen möchte. So langsam hat er - glaube ich - die Schnauze voll und lässt sich auf die Leitlinien-Schulmedizin und ergibt sich damit dem Schicksal. 

Wir kommen aus der Nordpfalz, wenn jemand Tipps bezüglich Urologen hat, dann her damit.

----------


## lumberjack

> ...Schnauze voll und lässt sich auf die Leitlinien-Schulmedizin und ergibt sich damit dem Schicksal.



Hallo Dreispitz,

neben einigen KISP-Informationen und Berichten/Verläufen auf myprostate sind im Moment die Leitlinien für mich immer noch am aussagekräftigsten. Wo ist das Problem bei der Schulmedizin nach Leitlinien?

Jack

----------


## Harald_1933

@Dreispitz, 

von der Nordpfalz nach Mannheim http://www.umm.de/455.0.html ist es nicht weit. Ich bin sicher, dass Dein Vater da gut aufgehoben wäre.

Viel Erfolg auf dem weiteren Weg.

Gruß Harald

----------


## tomblr

> Wo ist das Problem bei der Schulmedizin nach Leitlinien?


Hallo Jack,

Leitlinien sind evidenzbasierte Empfehlungen für ein Patientenkollektiv. Sie berücksichtigen unter gesundheitsökonomischen Gesichtspunkten Diagnostiken und Therapien mit dem höchst *anzunehmenden* Erfolg. In der Regel werden Leitlinien in gewissen Zeitabständen den Entwicklungen und den wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnissen angepasst.

Der Nachteil ist, Leitlinien berücksichtigen nicht die *persönlichen Umstände und haben auch keinen Platz für alternativen Methoden*. Hinzu kommt, dass die Anpassungen an neuste Entwicklungen immer zeitverzögert umgesetzt wird. Weiterhein besteht das Problem der Umsetzung, meistens bei den Niedergelassenen, da dies vom Fort- und Weiterbildungswillen des einzelnen Arztes abhängig ist. Kritiker bemängeln auch die Beeinflussung der Leitlinien durch Lobbyisten (z.B. Pharmaindustrie usw.).

Tom

----------


## W. Werner

> Ich habe bei myprostate.eu ein Profil angelegt (siehe Signatur).


 Ich bin kein Experte, aber bei dem Verlauf und in Anbetracht des Alters Deines Vaters würde ich recht locker den nächsten PSA in drei Monaten abwarten: Mannheim soll im Juni sehr nett sein! LG - Wolfgang

----------


## dreispitz

Hallo, 

hier ist das Update. 

Die PSA-Messung am *10.03.2014* hat den Wert *14,7* ergeben. D.h. wir haben ein neues Maximum, im Vergleich zum *03.02.2014* mit *12,8* ist das nun eine ordentliche Steigerung in kurzer Zeit.

Ein Strohhalm an den ich mich klammere, ist die Tatsache, dass der Urologe zuerst abgetastet und erst danach den Blutwert bestimmt hat. Wie ich hier gelesen habe, ist das ja offensichtlich falsch. Hinzu kommt, dass wahrscheinlich auch ein anderes Labor beauftragt wurde. Aber so richtig beruhigen kann mich der Strohhalm nicht.

Es fällt mir schwer, die nächsten Schritte zu durchdenken. Habt Ihr Ideen?

Vielen Dank für Feedback
Dreispitz

----------


## tomblr

Hallo Dreispitz,

die ständige PSA Messerei bringt auf Dauer und ohne entgültige Diagnose sicherlich mehr Verwirrung als das sie nützt. 

*Grundsätzich muss dein Vater wissen welchen Weg er gehen möchte und was für ein Ziel er verfolgt. Dies alles unter Berücksichtigung seines Gesamtzustandes.* 

Zum einen ist der Weg der weiteren Diagnostik (Biopsie) mit dem Ziel einer wie auch immer gearteten Therapie mit all seinen Risiken und Nebenwirkungen. Zum anderen ist die Möglichkeit nichts zu tun und nur noch bei aufkommenden Problemen zu reagieren mit dem Ziel eine zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt erhöhten Lebensqualität und späterem palliativen Eingreifen. Letzteres, dem sogenannten Watchfull Waiting, wurde hier ja bereits erwähnt.

Niemand hier im Forum kann jedoch zu dem einen oder anderen Weg raten, da wir deinen Vater nicht kennen. Die Frage ist welche Gesamteinstellung er zum Leben noch hat und wie sehr ihn seine Vorerkrankungen belasten. Hierzu solltet ihr auf jedemfall den behandelndeten Hausarzt mit ins Boot nehmen. Falls die KHK oder weitere Erkrankungen so schwer wiegen wäre sicherlich jede weitere Diagnostik der Prostata bzw. dann auch Therapie mit Gefahren und massiven Einschnitten der noch vorhandenen Lebensqualität verbunden.

Der nächste Schritt wäre also, meines Erachtens, zusammen mit *allen* behandelten Ärzten eine Beurteilung des Gesamtzustandes vorzunehmen, die Situation dann mit deinem Vater zu klären und zu guter Letzt dessen Willen befolgen.

Zitat von Ralf:




> Alles deutet darauf hin, dass sich bei Deinem Vater ein Tumor entwickelt  hat, den man per Biopsie nachweisen könnte. Was aber wäre die  therapeutische Konsequenz? Dein Vater ist 78 Jahre alt und hat  gravierende weitere Erkrankungen ("Komorbiditäten"), die seiner  Lebenserwartung nicht gerade zuträglich sind. Selbst eine  "nichtinvasive" Antihormontherapie würde seine Lebensqualität erheblich  beeinträchtigen. Die Frage ist, ob er sich das wirklich antun, oder  vielleicht lieber eine Watchful-Waiting-Strategie  wählen möchte, das heißt zunächst gar nichts tun und  sollten sich  krebsbedingte Beschwerden zeigen  diese palliativ behandeln. Sprecht  mit einem Arzt darüber!


Tom

PS: Sicherlich hat die Manipulation der Prostata im geringen Umfang zum Anstieg des PSA Wertes beigetragen, ob dies allerdings alleine den Anstieg erklärt bezweifle ich.

----------


## dreispitz

Hallo Tom,

danke für Deinen Kommentar.




> die ständige PSA Messerei bringt auf Dauer sicherlich mehr Verwirrung als das sie nützt.


Einerseits stimmt das, andererseits ist das im Moment der einzige Indikator, den wir haben. Wenn der Wert relativ konstant oder nur geringfügig steigend wäre, dann könnte man beruhigt auf Watchful Waiting umschalten.




> *Grundsätzich muss dein Vater wissen welchen Weg er gehen möchte und was für ein Ziel er verfolgt. Dies alles unter Berücksichtigung seines Gesamtzustandes.*


Auch das ist grundsätzlich nicht falsch. Nur ist er komplett mit der Situation überfordert und wartet einfach auf meine Vorschläge.

Ich weiß nicht, wie die Ärzte den Gesamtzustand von meinem Vater beurteilen, aber aus meiner Sicht ist noch einigermaßen fit, auch wenn er sich etwas ungünstig verhält, was nach Ernährung und Bewegung angeht. Es ist kein Pflegefall o.ä., sondern er nimmt am Leben teil und macht auch Ausflüge mit seiner Lebensgefährtin, wenn man ihn dazu mal bewegen kann. Ansonsten ist er eher mit einer pessimistischen Sicht im Leben ausgestattet, die ihn immer mit worst-case-Szenarien im Kopf durch das Leben gehen lässt. Unter dem Strich ist deswegen schon ein Unglück, dass er überhaupt von dem wahrscheinlichen PCa weiß. Da wird dann schnell der nächste Geburtstag in Frage gestellt usw. Aber er will noch möglichst lange leben, aber nur, wenn er sich dabei nicht quälen muss.




> Zum einen ist der Weg der weiteren Diagnostik (Biopsie) mit dem Ziel einer wie auch immer gearteten Therapie mit all seinen Risiken und Nebenwirkungen.


Einerseits hat er Angst eine Option, die geholfen hätte zu verpassen und andererseits will er sich nicht unnötig quälen. Und quälen kann bei ihm auch sein, dass er sich selbst mit seinen Gedanken und Befürchtungen quält.

Als Option sieht er deswegen auch die Anti-Hormontherapie, da das sein Vater auch schon gemacht hat und es keine Operation ist.




> Die Frage ist welche Gesamteinstellung er zum Leben noch hat und wie sehr ihn seine Vorerkrankungen belasten. Hierzu solltet ihr auf jedemfall den behandelndeten Hausarzt mit ins Boot nehmen.


Den Hausarzt kann man leider vergessen. Der ist kaum jünger als mein Vater, das einzige was dort an Information rauszuholen war, dass der Hausarzt sich die Biopsie nicht mehr bei Bewusstsein machen lassen würde.




> Falls die KHK oder weitere Erkrankungen so schwer wiegen wäre sicherlich jede weitere Diagnostik der Prostata bzw. dann auch Therapie mit Gefahren und massiven Einschnitten der noch vorhandenen Lebensqualität verbunden.


Die möglichen Komplikationen der Biopsie werden von den Urologen als weniger wichtig bewertet als die mögliche PCa-Erkrankung. Aber da das für mich nach dem Standardprogramm aussieht, bin ich da unsicher.




> Der nächste Schritt wäre also, meines Erachtens, zusammen mit den weiteren behandelten Ärzten eine Beurteilung des Gesamtzustandes vorzunehmen, die Situation dann mit deinem Vater zu klären und zu guter Letzt dessen Willen befolgen.


Mit den behandelnden Ärzten sind wir ja unzufrieden. Da gibt es nun von 2 Urologen gebetsmühlenartig die Biopsie als Vorschlag für den nächsten Schritt.

Für mich stellt sich die Frage, ob wir noch einen Urologen konsultieren sollten. Aber da wäre ein Urologe gut, der entweder meinen Vater von der Biopsie überzeugt, weil eine schonende Therapie das Leben sinnvoll verlängert oder eben WW vorschlägt, weil alles andere das Leben zu sehr beeinträchtigt. Leider ist keiner Uros bisher richtig überzeugend gewesen bzw. hat Halbwahrheiten erzählt oder auch komplett falsche Dinge. Das schafft kein Vertrauen und damit auch keine Überzeugung.

Alles Gute Euch da draussen.

Dreispitz

----------


## dreispitz

> PS: Sicherlich hat die Manipulation der Prostata im geringen Umfang zum Anstieg des PSA Wertes beigetragen, ob dies allerdings alleine den Anstieg erklärt bezweifle ich.


Das weiß keiner genau. Wir wissen aber auch nicht, ob die Labore von Uro1 und Uro2 identisch sind. 

=> Es kann sein, dass der PSA-Wert noch dramatischer gestiegen als die Differenz von 12,8 und 14,7 aussagen. Es ist aber auch möglich, dass der Anstieg zwar vorhanden, aber weniger steil ist. 

Das sind halt Strohhalme.

----------


## tomblr

Sicherlich ist die Gesamtsituation nicht einfach, aber eine Entscheidung sollte getroffen werden.

Wenn ich alles richtig interpretiere ist dein Vater zwar pessimistisch aber doch noch guten Mutes was seine Lebenserwartung angeht. Die KHK ist nicht in diesem Maße als lebensbedrohende Erkrankung darzustellen. Einer Antihormontherapie steht er als lebensverlängerten Maßnahme positiv gegenüber.

In diesem Fall kann man das gebetsmühlenartige Verhalten der beiden jetzigen Urologen besser verstehen. Als letzten Versuch wäre dann tatsächlich ein zeitnahes Vorstellen in einem Prostatazentrum geraten. Wie schon empfohlen würde sich im Rhein-Neckar-Dreieck das UMM (Klinikum Mannheim) oder die Urologie der Universität Heidelberg eignen. Letztere hätte den Vorteil der dort durchgeführten perinealen Biospie sowie aller bildgebenden Diagnostiken.

Falls also eine antihormonelle Therapie bei einem evtl. vorhandenen Prostatakarzinom eine Option für deinen Vater wäre, muss auch jedem Fall eine weitere Diagnostik folgen. Dies in der Regel auch mit einer Biopsie.

Dann ist eigentlich der weitere Weg klar. Ich denke ein ernstes Gespäch mit deinem Vater ist angebracht und dann, wie bereits gesagt, entscheidet sein Wille!

Tom

----------


## silver dollar

An sich ist nun ein Punkt erreicht der weitere PSA Messungen nicht sehr sinnvoll erscheinen lässt. 
Ob das in Richtung WW oder Hormonblockade geht sollte der betroffene Vazter am besten bei einer Vorstellung 
in einem zertifizierten Prostatakarzinomzentrum abklären, die können auch die "Komorbiditäten" beurteilen
oder haben notfalls einen Spezialisten dafür in greifbarer Nähe. Ich würde mich nicht sehr wohlfühlen die eine 
oder andere Therapie Richtung anzugehen ohne zu wissen was für ein Tumor da möglicherweise in mir wächst.
Also wenn das Zentrum eine Biopsie vertretbar sieht dann besser machen angesichts des von Dir geschilderten
sonstigen guten Zustands Deines Vaters ist dann Klarheit hinsichtlich Karzinom ja/nein Aggressivität etc. da.

----------


## dreispitz

Eine Frage in die Runde:

Gibt es noch weiteren Meinungen oder ist das jetzt allgemein Konsens, dass wir nun wahrscheinlich doch biopsieren lassen sollten?

----------


## Hvielemi

> ... ist das jetzt allgemein Konsens, dass wir nun wahrscheinlich doch biopsieren lassen sollten?


In Eile:

Bitte noch einmal Ralfs Beitrag #32 lesen bezüglich Watchful-Waiting-Strategie.
Bezüglich des Risikos der Blutverdünnung bei der Biopsie bzw. einer
Umstellung kann ich nicht mal eine Laienmeinung abgeben. 
Dazu müsste man unbedingt auch den Arzt befragen, 
der die Marcoumar-Therapie begleitet.

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi / Konrad

----------


## tomblr

Hallo,

bei Marcumar Patienten wird vor einer OP oder sonstigen invasiven Eingriff das sogenannte Bridging angewendet. Hier stellt man von oralen Antikoagulanzien auf niedermolekulares und besser dosierbares Heparin um. Die Dosis wird dabei so eingetaktet um einen Gerinnungswert (Quick) bzw. gebräuchlicher INR (Norm 0,87 - 1,27) zu erhalten der überhaupt einen Eingriff ermöglicht. Im klinischen Bereich werden Quickwerte, ja nach Eingriff, i.d.R. ab 60% akzeptiert. Im ambulanten Bereich sollten Quickwerte zwischen 70 und 120% (Normbereich) erreicht werden.

Die Erhöhung des Quickwertes ist allerdings, je nach Situation (z.B. vorhandenen künstlichen Herzklappen), aber auch wieder mit Risiken verbunden. Daher muss unbedingt eine internistische Nutzen-Risiko-Abwägung erfolgen. Andersherum ist ein niedrig gehaltener Quickwert, ein höheres Risiko für unstillbare Blutungen. Im klinischen Bereich sicherlich auch noch kein Problem (da mit gezielten Maßnahmen beherschbar) aber im ambulanten Bereich ein ernsthaftes Risiko.

Das Bridging erfordert eine kontinuierliche Überwachung der Gerinnungswerte und muss zwingend internistisch begleitet werden. Auch das Handling (durch subkutane Injektionen) erfordert die Kooperation des Patienten oder evtl. der Angehörigen wenn diese daheim die Medikation vornehmen.

Tom

Hier noch ein Bridging Schema (Quelle Uni Mainz) http://www.unimedizin-mainz.de/fileadmin/kliniken/m2/Dokumente/download/arzt_info/leitlinien_therapieschemata/bridging.pdf 

Anmerkung INR (Norm 0,87 - 1,27) je höher der INR desto höher die Blutungsneigung, je niedriger der INR desto höher die Thrombosegefahr!

----------


## Ulli_HD

Hallo,

eine kurze Einmischung:

(1) Konrad - Hvielmi hat es in seinem Beitrag #15 schon sehr deutlich gemacht. Da er im hohen Norden weilt, will ich seinen Part gerne übernehmen:
Der PSA stieg bislang nicht gleichförmig; die letzte Messung war möglicherweise durch die ärztliche Manipulation verfälscht. 
Also liegt doch nahe: Unter Normalbedingungen (z.B. beim Hausarzt und dem selben Labor) den PSA im z.B. Monatsabstand bestimmen zu lassen. 
Wenn die Kasse zickt, kann man die 25 Euro noch selbst investieren.
Dann habt Ihr bald Gewissheit, ob der PSA gleichförmig ansteigt oder weiter unstet ist. 
Dann kann man - je nach Entwicklung bzw. zur Sicherheit - mit einem Antibiotikum reingehen. Wenn das nicht innnerhalb einer Woche einen PSA-Abfall zeigt, ist es eben kein entzündlicher Prozess.
Erst danach kann etwas präziser geraten werden, ob und evtl. welche Intervention Sinn macht. 

(2) Für die Nordpfalz ist die Uni MA sicher eine sehr gute Anlaufstelle. So ist z.B. Prof. Schönberg einer der besten in der Bildgebung und auch persönlich sehr zugewandt. 
Er verfügt über die allermodernste Diagnostik. Ich (Kassenpatient) habe beste Erfahrungen mit ihm und seinen urologisch-chirurgischen (Prof. Michel und Co.) bzw. strahlentherapeutischen (Prof. Wenz und Co.) Kollegen gemacht. 
Die Selbsthilfegruppe Mannheim/Rhein-Neckar hat alle Genannten und Kollegen regelmäßig und immer sehr gerne zu Gast! Detailliertere Auskunft zu Personen, Adressen usw. gerne per PM und dann u.U. Telefon.

Gute Wünsche
Ulli

----------


## dreispitz

Hallo in Runde,

erst einmal wünsche ich Euch alles Gute bei Eurem Kampf!

Hier ist der Zwischenstand:
Vor ein paar Wochen wurde mein Vater mit dem Verdacht auf Darmverschluss in eine Klinik eingeliefert. Als Ursache hat man eine leichte Bauchspeicheldrüsen-Entzündung diagnostiziert. Nach ca. einer Woche wurde er wieder entlassen, weil die Symptome verschwunden waren. Ihr könnt Euch vorstellen, dass er bei der Einweisung in das KH davon überzeugt war, dass der Prostakrebs nun seine ersten Auswirkungen hat, obwohl da ja sicherlich kein Zusammenhang bestand. 

Was die Prostata betrifft, hatten wir seit dem letzten Urologenbesuch im März nichts mehr unternommen. Einerseits hat mein Vater keine Anstalten gemacht und ich habe ihn da nicht weiter gedrängt. Bis er vorgestern auf die Idee kam, beim 1. Urologen sich den PSA-Wert nochmal messen zu lassen. Ergebnis: 13.70. 

15.08.07
2.35





15.11.08
2.67
6.81




15.09.10
3.16
7.54
7.23



15.11.11
4.11
3.08
4.82



15.02.12
3.47
--
10.51
8.02


15.08.12
4.43
1.41
6.94
5.13


15.03.13
6.01
1.32
1.36
2.69


02.10.13
12.20
0.54
0.77
1.20


31.10.13
11.10
--
0.71
1.02
2.78

03.02.14
12.80
1.27
4.91
0.96
2.31

10.03.14
14.70 
0.48
0.88
0.76
1.57

23.05.14
   13.50 
--
3.89
4.37
1.47



Alle Werte bis auf die 14.7 wurden beim gleichen Urologen und damit nicht unwahrscheinlich im gleichen Labor gemacht. Insofern steigt der Wert immer noch, aber die Verdopplungszeiten sind nicht sehr hoch, wenn ich das richtig sehe. Vor allem auch dann, wenn man die 14.7 außer Acht lässt (das Blut wurde auch erst nach dem Abtasten gemessen).

Mein Vater will jetzt auch direkt zu diesem 14.7er-Urologen gehen und dort den PSA-Wert auf eigene Kosten messen lassen, um auch hier einen Vergleich zu haben.

Was die Ärzte sagen:
1. Sein Stamm-Urologe wünscht ein Gespräch nach dem die 13,5 gemessen wurde? Das ist dann das gleiche wie immer. Er will biopsieren und rät dringend dazu und mein Vater sucht nach Auswegen.
2. Die KH-Ärzte haben zu einer Bauch-CT geraten, um zu sehen, ob da irgendwas auffälliges zu finden ist

Was meint Ihr?

Viele Grüße und Dank an Euch
Dreispitz

----------


## Hvielemi

> 2. Die KH-Ärzte haben zu einer Bauch-CT geraten, um zu sehen, ob da irgendwas auffälliges zu finden ist
> 
> Was meint Ihr?


Lieber Dreispitz

Die Idee der Bildgebung ist gut!

Aber dann bitte kein CT, sondern ein Bild mit dem
man den Prostatakrebs als solchen sehen kann.
Das ist das PSMA-PET/CT, siehe Beispiel im Anhang [4].
Falls auch nur die Hälfte der gemessenen Werte auf
einen Krebs zurückzuführen ist, wird das PET diesen mit
grösster Wahrscheinlichkeit anzeigen.

Ich lasse mich heute mal nicht aus über die Biopsie und
deren Risiken für Marcoumar-Patienten, sondern
empfehle den Gang zu Prof. Haberkorn nach Heidelberg,
der über die grösste Erfahrung im PSMA-PET hat.
Die Konsequenzen, die sich aus dem Bild ergeben, könnten 
von WW über eine Bestrahlung bis zur Hormontherapie 
gehen. Ob dann immer noch eine Biopsie gefordert wäre,
sei mal dahingestellt.

Dein Vater ist ja wieder von sich aus aktiv geworden,
sodass ich mir durchaus vorstellen kann, dass er den 
Gang nach Heidelberg mit Interesse antreten würde.

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi

----------


## dreispitz

Hallo Hvielemi,

danke für Deine Antwort.

Die Bauch-CT ist wegen des Darmverschlusses und der Auffälligkeiten bei der Bauchspeicheldrüse vorgeschlagen worden. Die Prostata war für die Klinikärzte kein Thema.

Die Idee mit dem PSMA-PET/CT nehme ich auf und werde mich im Netz dazu informieren, Heidelberg wäre ja problemlos erreichbar. Ich bin nur gespannt, ob mein Vater dazu zu bewegen wäre. Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, dass er maximal Blut messen will. Und solange keine exorbitanten Steigerungen auf zugegeben hohem Niveau vorliegen, will er wohl keine Biopsie machen lassen. Die Ärzte reden sich den Mund fusselig.

Was hältst Du von der PSA-Wert-Entwicklung?

Viele Grüße
Dreispitz

----------


## Hvielemi

> Die Bauch-CT ist wegen des Darmverschlusses und der Auffälligkeiten bei der Bauchspeicheldrüse vorgeschlagen worden. Die Prostata war für die Klinikärzte kein Thema.


Ah, soviel zur ganzheitlichen Betrachtung des Patienten in der Schulmedizin ...




> Die Idee mit dem PSMA-PET/CT nehme ich auf und werde mich im Netz dazu informieren...


Bitte sehr:
http://www.morgenweb.de/neue-wege-in...moren-1.489529





> ...will er wohl keine Biopsie machen lassen. Die Ärzte reden sich den Mund fusselig.


Braucht er auch nicht. Wenn er das PSMA-PET machen lässt, wird man sehen, ob Metastasen vorhanden seien oder nicht. Zusammen mit der VZ (siehe unten) wird sich ein Bild über die Aggressivität des Tumors ergeben, so es denn einer ist.




> Was hältst Du von der PSA-Wert-Entwicklung?


Der Sprung von 6 auf 12.2 und weiter auf 14.7 ist, wie schon früher erwähnt, irrelevant, da sich dieser 'Bump' später wieder auf 13.5 zurückbildete. War wohl eine Entzündung ...
Streicht man diese hohen Werte, ergibt sich in der logarithmischen Darstellung nahezu eine Gerade durch die Werte von 2012, Anfang 2013 und den neuesten Wert (In der PSA-VZ-Tabelle *fett* dargestellt). 
Dementsprechend bewegen sich die Verdoppelungszeiten um 1.4 Jahre. Dass die Kurve noch früher flacher verlief, liegt an dem PSA-Anteil für BPH resp. die gesunde Prostata, die die damals noch geringe maligne Entwicklung überblendete (erklärend dazu Grafik [3])




> Datum______PSA____1*____2*____4*____8*_
> 15.02.12
> *3.47*
> --
> 10.51
> 8.02
> 
> 
> 15.08.12
> ...


Schon möglich, dass Dein Vater mit WW über die Runden kommt,
aber bei einer VZ von 1.4 Jahren könnte das noch eng werden.

Das muss man nun doch ernst nehmen!


Carpe diem!
Hvielemi / Konrad

----------


## dreispitz

> Das muss man nun doch ernst nehmen!


Hallo Konrad,

Du hattest Recht. Mein Vater hatte sich entschieden, das Thema zu ignorieren, bis er letzte Woche nun doch wieder den PSA-Wert beim Hausarzt bestimmen lies. Warum auch immer.

Leider ist der Wert auf 32 (bei aller Vorsicht durch telefonische Übermittlung des Wertes) gestiegen und der Hausarzt winkt nun verständlicherweise mit einer Überweisung.

Das Spiel geht nun also wieder von vorne los, mal sehen, ob der Urologe nun bessere Überzeugungsarbeit zur Biopsie leisten kann. 

Die Verdopplungszeit scheint sich nun auf ca. 1 Jahr erhöht zu haben. (Siehe Signatur). Das Carcinom ist dann wohl hoch wahrscheinlich, oder?

Euch alles Gute!

dreispitz

----------


## Hvielemi

> Die Verdopplungszeit scheint sich nun auf ca. 1 Jahr erhöht zu haben. (Siehe Signatur). Das Carcinom ist dann wohl hoch wahrscheinlich, oder?


Hallo Dreispitz

Die Verdoppelungszeit (VZ) hat sich keinesewgs erhöht, sondern im Gegenteil verringert.
Unter der Annahme, dass dein Vater 2007 einen PSA-BPH von 2.2 hatte und dass der
nur langsam, also mit hoher VZ, wachse, wäre damals ein PSA-PCa von grad mal 0.15ng/ml
angestanden, der sich mit konstanter VZ von etwa einem Jahr zum heutigen Wert
aufgeschwungen hätte. Wovon auf das Konto BPH nun vielleicht 3 ng/ml gingen.

Wenn Du von den paar wohl entzündungsbedingten 'Bumps' in der resultierenden 
Bananenkurve absiehst, gleicht diese sehr meiner gemessenen schwarzen Kurve in Anhang [3]. 
Zieht man davon die blaue Gerade für BPH ab, gemäss meiner obigen Annahme 2.3ng/ml, 
leicht steigend, bleibt die rote Gerade für PCa, die nun nur noch wenig von der gemessenen
Kurve abweicht. Der PSA-Wert hätte sich nun weitgehend zum Tumormarker gewandelt.

Beachte bitte, dass die VZ aus dieser Abschätzung deutlich länger ist, als die in meinem
Glättli-Diagramm dargestellte, der vermutete Krebs also deutlich weniger aggressiv ist.

Nun kann dein Vater bei der Beobachtung (WW _Watchful Waiting)_ bleiben und, falls mal 
Beschwerden eintreten sollten, zur Androgendeprivation greifen. Gut möglich, dass er damit 
angesichts seines Alters über die Runden kommt, es kann aber auch eng werden.
Manche Leute gehen ja erst mit PSA in den Hunderten zum Arzt, weil es klemmt oder schmerzt.

Oder er will wissen, was Sache ist und lässt eine Biopsie und Bilder machen, um sich 
hinterher doch wieder für WW zu entscheiden, oder eben für den Weg einer sofortigen Therapie, 
die, welche das auch immer sei, sich auch sofort auf die Lebensqualität auswirkt.
Für eine Aktive Überwachung ist mit diesem Alter, PSA-Wert und VZ keine  leitliniengerechte 
Grundlage gegeben. Eine einzige weitere PSA-Messung in drei Monaten wird ausreichen, 
um das oben abgeschätzte Szenario zu bestätigen - oder eben nicht.

So, das Ganze ist keine Empfehlung für irgendwas, sondern eine Auslegeordnung.
Dein Vater sollte das zunächst mit seinem Hausarzt besprechen, wofür der sich viel Zeit
nehmen sollte, am besten abends, wenn das Wartezimmer 'abgearbeitet' ist. In seinem Alter 
spielen Komorbiditäten eine sehr wichtige Rolle. Ein Urologe wär dennoch keine schlechte Idee.


Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## dreispitz

Hallo Konrad,

erst einmal vielen Dank für Deine Einschätzung. Ich hoffe, Dir geht es den Umständen entsprechend gut.




> Die Verdoppelungszeit (VZ) hat sich keinesewgs erhöht, sondern im Gegenteil verringert.


Du hast natürlich recht. Ich hätte "deutlich verschlechtert" schreiben sollen.




> Der PSA-Wert hätte sich nun weitgehend zum Tumormarker gewandelt.


Ja, damit rechnet er jetzt auch. Im Prinzip hat sich sein Gesundheitszustand insgesamt verschlechtert. Er klagt über Appetitlosigkeit und Müdigkeit. Allerdings hat er sich zu allem Unglück auch noch den Fuß gebrochen und kommt nur mühsam auf die Beine.




> Beachte bitte, dass die VZ aus dieser Abschätzung deutlich länger ist, als die in meinem
> Glättli-Diagramm dargestellte, der vermutete Krebs also deutlich weniger aggressiv ist.


Sorry, wenn ich doof nachfrage. D.h. Dein Krebs ist wahrscheinlich aggressiver als der von meinem Vater?




> Nun kann dein Vater bei der Beobachtung (WW _Watchful Waiting)_ bleiben und, falls mal 
> Beschwerden eintreten sollten, zur Androgendeprivation greifen. Gut möglich, dass er damit 
> angesichts seines Alters über die Runden kommt, es kann aber auch eng werden.
> Manche Leute gehen ja erst mit PSA in den Hunderten zum Arzt, weil es klemmt oder schmerzt.


Die Frage ist halt, bei welchem PSA-Wert man mit dem Tod rechnen muss. Ja, ich weiß, das ist höchstwahrscheinlich eine naive Frage, die keiner beantworten kann. Ist es denn wahrscheinlich, dass sich die VZ noch weiter verringert? Also sozusagen eine Explosion des PSA-Wertes stattfindet? Was passiert in diesem Fall?




> Oder er will wissen, was Sache ist und lässt eine Biopsie und Bilder machen, um sich 
> hinterher doch wieder für WW zu entscheiden, oder eben für den Weg einer sofortigen Therapie, 
> die, welche das auch immer sei, sich auch sofort auf die Lebensqualität auswirkt.


Therapien will er eigentlich (!) nicht machen, andererseits hat will er auch nix versäumen. In seiner Vorstellung wird er dann spätestens aktiv, wenn er nicht mehr urinieren kann. Die Frage ist, ob das so sinnvoll ist. Sicherlich auch wieder eine Einzelfall-Geschichte, die keiner ohne Hintergrundwissen beantworten kann.




> Dein Vater sollte das zunächst mit seinem Hausarzt besprechen, wofür der sich viel Zeit
> nehmen sollte, am besten abends, wenn das Wartezimmer 'abgearbeitet' ist. In seinem Alter 
> spielen Komorbiditäten eine sehr wichtige Rolle. Ein Urologe wär dennoch keine schlechte Idee.


Der Hausarzt hat den Wert telefonisch zusammen mit der Info mitteilen lassen, dass er auch gleich eine Überweisung zum Uro ausgefüllt hat. Für mich hörte sich das so an, als würde er mindestens die Einschätzung des Uros abwarten wollen. Der Uro wird wieder auf der Biopsie bestehen und ich bin dann gespannt, wie die Entscheidung dann aussieht ...


Alles Gute, Dir Konrad und auch den anderen Geplagten
Dreispitz

----------


## Hvielemi

> Ich hoffe, Dir geht es den Umständen entsprechend gut.


 Ja, danke. Ich bin wiedermal etwas zurückgeworfen worden und habe diesen Sommertag
'verpasst'. Morgen ist ohnehin Ärztetag, aber am Mittwoch will ich dann den Sommer so
richtig geniessen, möglichst mit einer Bergwanderung.





> Im Prinzip hat sich sein Gesundheitszustand insgesamt verschlechtert. Er klagt über Appetitlosigkeit und Müdigkeit. Allerdings hat er sich zu allem Unglück auch noch den Fuß gebrochen und kommt nur mühsam auf die Beine.


Au, das tut mir leid. Der Fuss heilt hoffentlich bald.
Mit Komorbidität sind in diesem Fall aber eher Herz-/Kreislauf, Diabetes etc. gemeint.
Oder eben, was diese Appetitlosigkeit verursache (ein PSA um 30 macht das nicht!)





> D.h. Dein Krebs ist wahrscheinlich aggressiver als der von meinem Vater?


Ja. Den PSA-Verläufen entsprechend ist das so.
Ich schrieb davon, weil mein Verlauf als Beispiel schon erschreckend sein könnte,
und sich da ein grosser Unterschied ergibt.





> Die Frage ist halt, bei welchem PSA-Wert man mit dem Tod rechnen muss. Ja, ich weiß, das ist höchstwahrscheinlich eine naive Frage, die keiner beantworten kann. Ist es denn wahrscheinlich, dass sich die VZ noch weiter verringert? Also sozusagen eine Explosion des PSA-Wertes stattfindet? Was passiert in diesem Fall?


Ich hab versucht, aufzuzeigen, dass sich die VZ für den PSA-PCa eben nicht beschleunigt habe,
sondern dass die PCa-Anteile nun wohl die Messungen doninieren, während sie vor Jahren noch 
im Grundrauschen der BPH fast unsichtbar waren. Es gibt eigentlich keinen Grund, warum
die PSA-VZ plötzlich unter ein Jahr fallen sollte. Die gedachte rote Linie alleine schon ist
eine Exponentialfunktion und wird damit eben Jahr für Jahr etwa verdoppelt. Schlimm genug,
aber man stirbt nicht an PSA, sondern an den Beschwerden, und die melden sich graduell an.
Dann ist es aber Zeit, eine Therapie einzuleiten, z.B. eine ADT, die  zumindest den PSA erstmal 
um Grössenordnungen zurückwirft.





> Therapien will er eigentlich (!) nicht machen, andererseits hat will er auch nix versäumen. In seiner Vorstellung wird er dann spätestens aktiv, wenn er nicht mehr urinieren kann. Die Frage ist, ob das so sinnvoll ist. Sicherlich auch wieder eine Einzelfall-Geschichte, die keiner ohne Hintergrundwissen beantworten kann.


Das wäre Watchful Waiting (WW), beobachtendes Abwarten, wie ich es dargelegt hatte.
Ob die früher oder später eintretenden Beschwerden dann beim Pinkeln auftreten, oder
ob es in den Knochen wehtut, oder sonstwo, weiss man dann hinterher. 
Wenn er 'nix versäumen' will, wäre eine Biopsie samt Bildgebung  wohl angesagt, denn das 
hiesse, er wolle genauer wissen, was da in ihm vorgehe.





> Der Hausarzt hat den Wert telefonisch zusammen mit der Info mitteilen lassen, dass er auch gleich eine Überweisung zum Uro ausgefüllt hat. Für mich hörte sich das so an, als würde er mindestens die Einschätzung des Uros abwarten wollen. Der Uro wird wieder auf der Biopsie bestehen und ich bin dann gespannt, wie die Entscheidung dann aussieht ...


Im Sinne meines obigen Absatzes wäre das schon das Richtige.
Dein Vater steht nun vor Plan A (Biopsie mit Weiterungen) und
Plan B (WW, das das eng werden könnte, hab ich  schon angedeutet).





> Alles Gute, Dir Konrad und auch den anderen Geplagten


Oh, danke und Gleichfalls, auch deinem Vater das Beste.
Zu den 'Geplagten' muss ich mich allerdings (noch?) nicht zählen.
Ich hab jetzt die Diagnose fünf Jahre überlebt mit einigen
nicht so prickelnden Therapie Nebenwirkungen, aber immer noch 
plane ich Bergwanderungen und manchmal komm ich sogar hinauf.
So schlecht lebt es sich vorläufig nicht mit dem Krebs.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## dreispitz

Hallo zusammen,

hier ein Update. Mein Vater hatte nun seinen Urologentermin. Der Arzt hat ihn noch einmal untersucht und auch noch einen Harnstau in der rechten Niere festgestellt. Er geht vom offensichtlichen aus: PCa. Als nächster diagnostische Schritt ist nun ein Bauchraum-CT und Szintigraphie angeordnet. Ich bin gespannt, wie es weitergeht.

Viele liebe Grüße
dreispitz

----------


## dreispitz

Hallo zusammen,

hier ist das Update. 

a) Am 16.7. wurde ein "CT des Abdomens nativ mit Kontrastmittel und 2. Kontrastmittelserie" mit der Fragestellung "Filiae" durchgeführt.

Befund:
Bei von Ihnen nachgewiesenem Prostatakarzinom zeigt sich eine höckerige Außenkontur des Organs. Desweiteren muss der Vardacht auf eine Infiltration des Harnblasenbodens mit konsektuiver Grad-I-Stauungsniere rechts dezent auch links geäußert werden. Die lokoregionären und paraliakalen Lymphknotenvergrößerungen (19*12 mm) und (13*10mm) bds. sind metastasensuspekt. Prostata (64 * 44 * 50 mm / 70 ml).

b) Ganzkörperskelettszintigraphie mit SPECT ebenfalls 16.7.

Beurteilung: Nur degenerativ zu wertende Mehranreicherungen, die man in 6 bis spätestens 12 Monaten kontrollieren sollte.


Mit dem Ergebnis sind wir dann zum Urologen. Genauer gesagt, hat sich eine Radiologin (ich war nicht dabei), dazu hinreissen lassen, meinem Vater zu versprechen, dass er nicht an dem PCa sterben wird. Dass bereits vergrößerte Lymphknoten vorhanden sind, hat man ihm da auch nicht mitgeteilt.

Der Besuch beim Urologen war dann auch von der seltsamen Art. Er hatte eine Vorwurfshaltung, weil mein Vater bisher halt die Biopsie abgelehnt hat und man nun in einer auswegslosen Situation wäre. Angst hat er ihm dann auch noch gemacht und ihm  mehr oder weniger den Krebstod prophezeit. Als es um die Frage ging, wie wir jetzt weitermachen, hat er mir erklärt, dass man nun endlich eine Biopsie machen und das Reden nun enden soll. Eine Behandlung ohne Biopsie würde er nicht machen. Angesichts der verschiedenen Risikofaktoren habe ich vorgeschlagen, dass man besser eine Biopsie über den Damm macht. Er macht das zwar nicht, aber er hat uns gleich eine Überweisung angeboten, er müsste nur recherchieren, ob das KH Worms das macht. Ich habe ihm dann gesagt, Heidelberg würde das auch mit MRT-Unterstützung machen, aber da war er der Ansicht, dass das im 1. Schritt nicht notwendig wäre.
Danach hat er die Hormonblockade in Aussicht gestellt, was in unserem Fall auch leitlinienkonform wäre. Eine Bestrahlung würde keinen Sinn machen, weil die Kapsel wohl durchbrochen wäre. Und das einzelne Entfernen von Lymphknoten, so wie auch die Reduktion des bösartigen Gewebes würde kein Chirurg machen und hätte auch keinen Sinn. Was die Hormonblockade angeht, würde er wohl Analoga einsetzen, auch das wäre leitlinienkonform. Die DHB, die ich für wenigstens diskutabel halte, hat er als nicht leitlinienkonform abgelehnt.
Letztendlich sind wir mit einer Überweisung aus der Praxis. Zudem will man uns einen Termin an der Uni Heidelberg machen. Allerdings würden die Ärzte dort auch nichts anderes empfehlen, hat er noch hinterhergeschickt.

Einerseits bin ich etwas geschockt, obwohl ich angesichts des PSA von 32 und einer VZ von ca. 11 Monaten ja wusste, dass da ein Prozess im Gang ist. Andererseits fühle ich mich von dem Arzt etwas allein gelassen. Vielleicht liegt es daran, dass mein Vater Kassenpatient ist und vielleicht auch daran, dass das Reden in der Vergangenheit nichts gebracht hat. Aber der Arzt hat uns zum Abschluss noch nicht einmal die Hand gegeben. Ein Depp.

Ich hoffe, jemand hat eine Idee oder einen Ratschlag oder eine Anmerkung für mich. Ich bin für alles dankbar.

Viele liebe Grüße und alles Gute beim Kampf gegen den Mist,
dreispitz

----------


## dreispitz

Hallo liebe (Co-)Leidensgenossen,

war mein Bericht zu lang, zu konfus oder habe ich sonst eine Regel gebrochen?

Oder kann hier wirklich keiner etwas beitragen?

Viele Grüße
Dreispitz

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Dreispitz,

das - *hier* - war Dein Eröffnungsbeitrag bzw. Deine Threaderöffnung. Im Profil nach wie vor Null-Eintrag. Man muss sich also durchwurschteln, um auf zwischenzeitliche Hinweise zu gelangen.

 Auf Deinen ersten Beitrag hast Du etliche Antworten bekommen. Auch -* hier* - vom Urologen fs.

Dann war lange Pause und -* hier* - bist Du wieder aufgetaucht.

Am 27.7.2015 schliesslich bezeichnest Du den Urlogen als Depp und jetzt wunderst Du Dich, dass diejenigen, die Dir alles mehrfach ausführlich verklickert hatten, keine Motivation mehr verspüren, alles noch einmal aufzutischen, was Sache ist. 

Suche Dir bitte einen anderen Urologen; vielleicht bastelt der Dir etwas zusammen, was nach Deiner Meinung und der Deines Vaters Sinn macht.

P.S.: Auch unter www.myprostate.eu unter Bericht eine leere Seite

*Leute, die über den Wissensdurst getrunken haben, sind eine gesellschaftliche Plage*
Karl Kraus

Gruß Harald

----------


## dreispitz

Hallo Harald,

erst einmal vielen Dank, dass Du überhaupt geantwortet hast.




> Hallo Dreispitz,
> 
> das - *hier* - war Dein Eröffnungsbeitrag bzw. Deine Threaderöffnung. Im Profil nach wie vor Null-Eintrag. Man muss sich also durchwurschteln, um auf zwischenzeitliche Hinweise zu gelangen.


Ich dachte, die Eintragungen bei MyProstate reichen (siehe Signatur). Was erwartet man im Forums-Profil?




> Dann war lange Pause und -* hier* - bist Du wieder aufgetaucht.


Richtig, und das liegt daran, dass mein Vater sich für "Ignorieren" entschieden hatte, um dann inkonsequenterweise nach ca. einem Jahr doch einen PSA-Wert beim Hausarzt messen zu lassen. Ich war schon auf "Wir lassen der Natur ihren Lauf" eingestellt. Dass unser Stammurologe hier so negativ wegkommt, hatte ich so nicht in Erinnerung. Wie dem auch sei, mein Vater hat auf den PSA 32 auch gleich wieder einen Termin bei ihm gemacht. Da ist er schon seit Jahren, da wollte er wieder hin. In seiner Vorstellung bekommen wir nun von Heidelberg-Uni die Diagnose und die Therapieempfehlung. Und der Stamm-Urologe befolgt die Empfehlung dann.




> Am 27.7.2015 schliesslich bezeichnest Du den Urlogen als Depp und jetzt wunderst Du Dich, dass diejenigen, die Dir alles mehrfach ausführlich verklickert hatten, keine Motivation mehr verspüren, alles noch einmal aufzutischen, was Sache ist.


Die Sachlage hat sich doch verändert (der PSA ist nun signifikant gestiegen, die Bilder zeigen entsprechende "Veränderungen" und selbst mein Vater mag jetzt eine perineale Biopsie machen lassen).

Was MyProstate angeht, fand ich die Berichtseite in unserem Fall, uninteressant. Da wir, was Fakten angeht, quasi nur den PSA-Wert haben. Gut, dann trage ich die Urologen-Besuche nach.





> Suche Dir bitte einen anderen Urologen; vielleicht bastelt der Dir etwas zusammen, was nach Deiner Meinung und der Deines Vaters Sinn macht.


Wenn die Uni-HD hoffentlich eine Diagnose stellt und dann einen Therapievorschlag macht oder vielleicht sogar die Therapie selbst durchführt, dann wäre ein anderer Urologe doch obsolet, oder? Ist das unrealisistisch?

Viele Grüße
Dreispitz

----------


## Harald_1933

Halle Dreispitz.

*hier* - Hinweise zur Profileinstellung. Das empfiehlt sich auch für für spätere Ergänzungen.



*Hier* ist Dein Eintrag unter www.myprostate.eu

und - *hier* - der Bericht




> Dass unser Stammurologe hier so negativ wegkommt, hatte ich so nicht in Erinnerung.


Wer ist mit "unser" gemeint? Kann doch nur der sein, den Du als Depp bezeichnet hast. 

Nun hoffe ich für Dich, dass man in Heidelberg Überzeugungsarbeit leistet.

*Wenn der Wind der Veränderung weht, bauen die einen Mauern, die anderen Windmühlen*
Chinesische Weisheit

Gruß Harald

----------


## dreispitz

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mal unsere Patientengeschichte hier im Überblick dokumentiert: http://de.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=574&page=report

Alles Gute,
Dreispitz

----------


## Hvielemi

> ich habe mal unsere Patientengeschichte hier im Überblick dokumentiert


Das ist sehr gut.
Nun sieht man in der obersten, logaritmischen Grafik die exponentielle
Steigerung des PSA-Wertes sehr deutlich als Gerade mit einigen
unbedeutenden Bumps. Dass die Kurve zu Beginn flacher aussah, liegt daran,
dass die recht grosse Prostata deines Vaters auch ohne Krebs schon rund
2 ng/ml PSA sezernierte. Zieht man diese von den gemessenen Werten
ab, wirst Du sehen, dass die sich nun über 1, 2, 4 und 8 Verdoppelungen
etwa stabile Verdoppelungszeit von etwa einem Jahr schon seit Messbeginn
bestanden hatte. Der Krebs, von dem man nun durchaus ausgehen kann,
ist also im Verlauf nicht aggressiver geworden, aber grösser, weswegen der
letzte Messwert so beeindruckend wirkt und der nächste Wert noch heftiger
aussehen wird.
Wie es scheint, liegen jetzt auch Beschwerden vor, Stauniere etc.
Eine Hormontherapie würde da wohl Abhilfe schaffen?

Wenn der Weg dazu nur über eine Biopsie geht, wird dein Vater nun 
wohl in den sauren Apfel beissen müssen. In Heidelberg wird man ihm 
den Weg zu einer sicheren und schmerzlosen Prozedur weisen können
und auch mit der Blutverdünnung umgehen können.
Eine FNAB mit anschliessender DNA-Zytopathologie oder Immun-
zytochemie wäre wohl der schonendste Weg. Mir wurde vor ein
paar Tagen am KSSG, das den Status einer Uniklinik trägt, ein Lymphknoten 
feinnadelpunktiert und immunzytochemisch mit verschiedenen Färbungen 
untersucht. Das Ergebnis war positiv auf MNF116 und PSA, und somit positiv 
auf PCa.
So etwas sollte wohl auch als Primärdiagnostik ausreichend sein für eine 
Hormontherapie (wenn es denn noch jemanden gibt, der eine Feinnadelpunktion
der Prostata vornehmen kann und will).

Im Übrigen:
Eine Monatspackung Bicalutamid, und bei Ansprechen des PSA dann
eine Enantone-Spritze kosten nicht die Welt.


Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## dreispitz

Hallo zusammen,

heute waren Vater und ich in der Heidelberger Uro-Ambulanz. Die Taktik in der Terminfindung scheint dort zu sein, dass mehrere Patienten zu einem Termin (in unserem Fall 7:40) vor der eigentlichen Sprechstunde (ab 8:00) einbestellt werden. Dazu kamen auch noch andere Kleinigkeiten, die einen in der Summe einen zwar ärgern können, aber im Vergleich zur Grundthematik nicht von allzu großer Relevanz sein sollten. Grundsätzlich sind alle ja bemüht, Leistung zu bringen, auch wenn man das aus meiner Sicht auch besser organisieren könnte. Allerdings haben wir da auch nicht alle Informationen über die Vorgänge im Hintergrund.

Zu den Inhalten:
Zuerst wurden wir von einem Medizinstudenten (!) zur Anamnese gerufen, die dann in der Rücksprache mit einem Oberarzt auch in der Restharnbestimmung ohne Auffälligkeiten mündete. Danach bekamen wir den Oberarzt zu Gesicht, der uns nach Ultraschall und Tastuntersuchung von der MRT-gestützten Biopsie abgeraten hat, weil das Karzinom sicherlich vorhanden wäre und sowohl Wartezeit als auch Aufwand und auch Belastung (Vollnarkose) nicht im Verhältnis zur Risikominimierung bei meinem Vater stehen würde. Da wir die perineale Biopsie trotzdem bevorzugen und der Tastbefund deutlich ist, hat die Oberärztin beim Chef nachgefragt und das Angebot "4 Stanzen perineal ohne (!) MRT-Unterstützung bekommen". D.h. man macht mit möglichst geringem Aufwand (kurze Narkose, kein MRT) doch die risikoärmere Biopsie. Manchmal zahlt es sich aus hartnäckig zu sein, auch wenn das leider von den negativen Umständen begünstigt wurde, dass das PCa schon fortgeschritten ist. Nachdem der Anästhesist keine Bedenken hatte, haben wir nun einen OP-Termin in 14 Tagen.
 Ansonsten haben wir nach einer ADT ohne Biopsie gefragt. Wenn sich alle Urologen einig sind, dass da ein Prozess aktiv ist, dann sollte es doch möglich sein, die ADT ohne Verzug zu beginnen. Auch das wurde nach ärztlicher Rücksprache mit dem Chef zugesagt, so dass wir nun für 14 Tage Bicalutamid und ein 1-Monatsdepot Enantone (auch auf Wunsch) auf Rezept haben. 
Unter dem Strich haben wir also 2 Dinge erreicht, die man nach allem was ich gelesen habe, ungewöhnlich sind.

Alles Gute!
Dreispitz

----------


## Hvielemi

> Ansonsten haben wir nach einer ADT ohne Biopsie gefragt. Wenn sich alle Urologen einig sind, dass da ein Prozess aktiv ist, dann sollte es doch möglich sein, die ADT ohne Verzug zu beginnen. Auch das wurde nach ärztlicher Rücksprache mit dem Chef zugesagt, so dass wir nun für 14 Tage Bicalutamid und ein 1-Monatsdepot Enantone (auch auf Wunsch) auf Rezept haben.


Meine herzliche Gratulation zu diesem Erfolg der Vernunft.

Das Zeug wird wirken, mit oder ohne Biopsie!

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## dreispitz

So hier ist der Zwischenstand:

Die Hormonblockadetherapie ist am 18.8. gestartet, am 26.8. wurde dann das Depot gespritzt. Der PSA ist daraufhin am 28.8. auf 16,67 gesunken. Allerdings wurde der Wert nun in Heidelberg gemessen.

Bei der perinealen Biopsie am 28.8. in Heidelberg wurde auch gleichzeitig eine Blasenspiegelung gemacht, weil etwas verstecktes Blut im Urin gefunden wurde. Dabei wurde festgestellt, dass man den Tumor auch bereits von der Blase sehen kann. Inwieweit das eine Infiltration ist, kann ich nicht sagen. Die Ärzte sollen das so dargestellt haben (ich war nicht dabei), als könnte man das nur mit einer weiteren Untersuchung feststellen. Mein Vater setzt daher weiter das Marcumar aus und soll sich die Heparin(?)-Spritzen weiter setzen. Wir warten nun auf den Besprechungstermin mit den Biopsieergebnissen.

Euch allen alles Gute!

----------


## dreispitz

Hallo,

jetzt halte ich endlich den vorläufigen (die Histologie steht noch aus) Arztbrief zur Biopsie in den Händen.

Tatsächlich haben die Ärzte wohl doch 12-fach perineal biopsiert (vorher wollte man nur 4-fach) und eben die diagnostische Blasenspiegelung durchgeführt. Bei der Spiegelung zeigte sich eine "massive Infiltration durch das Prostatakarzinom im gesamten Bereich des Blasenbodens".

Daher wird folgendes empfohlen: "transurethale Resektion des Tumorbefundes (Biopsie zur Diagnosesicherung bzw. Ausschluss eines Urothelkarzinoms)".

Ich verstehe das so:
Entweder gibt es auch ein Blasenkarzinom oder das Prostatakarzinom wächst in die Blase.

=> Kennt jemand diese Situation?
=> Was hat man für Handlungsoptionen?

Alles Liebe
Dreispitz

----------


## Urologe

Die Infiltration des Blasenhalses und Blasenbodens durch das PCA ist gar nicht so selten.
Problem bei weiterem Wachstum ist eine massive Beeinträchtigung des Wasserlassens, 
was auch erheblich die Lebensqualität einschränken kann.

Ich empfehle zunächst 3 Monate die HT wirken zu lassen und dann eine erneute Blasespiegelung durchzuführen.
Ist die Infiltration nicht sichtbar zurückgegangen -> empfohlene OP durch die Harnröhre durchführen lassen.
Über eine anschliessende Bestrahlung der Prostata sollte diskutiert werden, damit der Weg nicht über kurz oder
lang wieder zuwächst ....

----------


## dreispitz

Hallo zusammen,

wir waren heute in Heidelberg um die Biopsieergebnisse zu besprechen. Gleason Score 9. 

Da sich die Oberärztin unsicher über das weitere Vorgehen war (TURP oder nicht etc.), hat sie den Chefarzt hinzugezogen. Er hat uns empfohlen, mit einer Strahlentherapie zu beginnen, falls die Radiologen mitspielen. Dienstag haben wir dann den Termin. Wenn die Radiologen nicht mitspielen, dann würde er eine Chemo starten. Auf die Blasenbiopsie und etwaige OPs sollten wir verzichten, das würde uns wahrscheinlich nicht weiterbringen. Die ruhige Art vom Prof. ist übrigens sehr angenehm. Das kann auch etwas zum Behandlungserfolg beitragen, wie ich finde.

Übrigens hat mir dringend geraten, meine Prostata dauerhaft zu kontrollieren. PCa ist vererbbar und damit habe ich ein höheres Risiko auf die Sch....

Das und die Besprechung müssen wir jetzt erst einmal sacken lassen ...

Alles Gute Euch da draußen

dreispitz

----------


## dreispitz

Hallo zusammen,

der PSA-Wert ist mittlerweile auf 0,89 zurückgegangen. Morgen steht nun der 2. Termin in der Heidelberger Radiologie an, wo man die Empfehlung des Chefarztes (Urologie) diskutiert, ob man jetzt noch zusätzlich eine Strahlentherapie machen soll.

Beim 1. Termin hat man uns erst einmal geraten, den Start der ADT abzuwarten. Wenn ich das als Laie richtig verstanden habe, wurde das so begründet, dass es einfache wäre, wenn die ADT der Prostata schon etwas zugesetzt hat und sich das Volumen dadurch verringert hätte.

Mal sehen, was morgen vorgeschlagen wird.

Alles Gute
dreispitz

PS
Das Prostate-Profil ist aktualisiert.

----------


## dreispitz

Hallo zusammen,

wir hatten uns zwischenzeitlich für die  Strahlentherapie entschieden. Leider hat sich beim Planungs-CT am 11.11.  herausgestellt, dass nun 4 Knochenmetastasen vorhanden sind.  :Stirnrunzeln:  Im  Sommer gab es nur einen "Verdachtsbereich" im Becken. Jetzt sind es 3  Metastasen im Becken und eine im Lendenwirbelbereich. Die Radiologie  sieht daher von ihrem eigenen Vorschlag Strahlentherapie ab und rät  jetzt erst einmal zur alleinigen Fortsetzung der AHB, da sich der PCa  nun systemisch über das Blut ausgebreitet hat und eine lokale Therapie  nicht sinnvoll ist.

Wie würdet ihr jetzt reagieren? 
Einfach auf den signifikanten Anstieg des PSA warten, wenn die AHB nicht mehr wirkt? 
Bei den Urologen in HD wieder vorstellig werden?

Dreispitz

----------


## Hvielemi

Lieber Dreispitz

Eine Bestrahlung von Prostata, Blase, Becken und Lendenwirbeln zusammen  
wäre wohl eine sehr grosse Belastung und zudem kaum heilend. So, wie im
Sommer die jetzt gefundenen Läsionen noch nicht gesehen wurden, ist zu
befürchten, dass weitere Metastasen vorhanden sind, die erst in Monaten
oder gar Jahren sichtbar werden. Die bekommst Du aber allesamt aufs Mal in
den Griff mit der Androgendeprivation mit Enantone, zumindest für einige Zeit
(Meine ADT hielt ca. fünf Jahre).

Falls Du Enantone mit nur den üblichen Nebenwirkungen der ADT gut
verträgst, kannst Du das nächste Mal Trenantone spritzen lassen.
Das ist das gleiche Medikament (Leuprorelin), hält aber drei Monate,
statt nur einen, bis die Spritze erneuert werden muss.

Die Bestrahlung ist damit nicht vom Tisch, sondern für später aufgehoben,
um dann gezielt jene Läsionen zu bestrahlen, die dereinst vielleicht 
Beschwerden bereiten. So, wie ich das jüngst machen liess, mit
zumindest vorübergehend durchschlagendem Erfolg. Die vielen 
im PSMA-PET und CT gesehenen und auch noch nicht gesehenen kleineren 
Metastasen hält mir Abiraterone vielleicht noch einige Zeit im Schach.

Ich wünsch Dir eine lange Zeit mit tiefen PSA-Werten.


Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## dreispitz

Hallo zusammen,

nach einem halben Jahr melde ich mich nun zurück.

Mein Vater macht eine ADT (mit Bicaltutamid) seit September 2015 wie man im myProstate-Profil (s.u.) sehen kann. Die ADT ist für ihn schon recht belastend. D.h. er fühlt sich oft schlapp und geschwächt und ist auch für seine Verhältnisse recht antriebslos. Im letzten Oktober ist er mittlerweile auch 80 geworden, insofern sollte man das nicht unbedingt alles auf die ADT, aber sicher zum großen Teil.

Bis zum Januar hat sich sein PSA-Wert auf 0,395 reduziert, aber seit dem 30.März (PSA 0,588) ist ein Anstieg bis auf 0,884 (12. Mai) zu verzeichnen. D.h. wir reden jetzt aktuell von einer Verdopplungszeit von ca. 3 Monaten. Der Urologe konnte aber keinen Harnstau o.ä. im Ultraschall feststellen. Den PSA-Wert hat mein Vater telefonisch auf Rückfrage erfahren, so dass ich davon ausgehe, dass der behandelnde Urologe nicht unmittelbar auf den zum zweiten Mal gestiegenen Wert reagieren will, sondern mindestens auf den nächsten Termin für das 3-Monatsdepot in ca. 4 Wochen warten will bzw. wird.

Ich wäre für Vorschläge bzgl. weiteres Vorgehen dankbar. 
Sollen wir jetzt wieder einen Termin mit einer Uniklinik machen oder einfach noch einmal abwarten?
Der niedergelassene Urologe scheint es, wie erwähnt, einfach so weiterlaufen zu lassen.

Alles Gute!
Dreispitz

----------


## dreispitz

Hallo zusammen,

nach 5 Tagen - denke ich - ist es angebracht, noch einmal nachzufragen.

Woran liegt es, dass ich keine Antworten erhalte?
Gibt es keine Optionen?
Ist der Weg so hoffnunglos?
Fehlen Informationen?

Alles Gute!
Dreispitz

PS
Den Klarnamen lege ich aus Datenschutzbelangen nicht in den öffentlich zugänglichen Beiträgen frei. Damit will ich nicht unhöflich sein, sondern das ist einerseits eine berufsbedingte Vorsicht meinerseits und andererseits der Tatsache geschuldet, dass es nicht um meine Gesundheitsdaten (lt. Datenschutzgesetz ein besonders schützenswertes Gut), sondern die meines Vaters geht. Sorry, wenn das negativ ankommt, das ist nicht böse gemeint.

----------


## Harald_1933

> Ist der Weg so hoffnunglos?
> Fehlen Informationen?


Hallo Dreispitz,

nein, der Weg ist nicht hoffnungslos. Also am 28.1.2016 PSA 0.40 ng/ml und am 12.5.2016 0.88 ng/ml




> Die ADT läuft weiter. Leider steigt der PSA-Wert nun wieder mit einer Verdopplungszeit von ca. 3 Monaten. Wir müssen nun schauen, wie wir weiter vorgehen.


Wurde jemals der Testo-Wert ermittelt? Es ist durchaus damit zu rechnen, dass es sich inzwischen um ein kastrationsresistentes Prostatakarzinom handelt. Man könnte noch das LHRH-Analoga, also das Implantat wechseln, um zu einer erneuten PSA-Absenkung zu gelangen. Der Testo-Wert ist aber unerlässlich für das weitere Vorgehen per Hormonblockade.

Ich wünsche Dir bzw. Deinem Vater einen Onkologen, der nun weiß, was noch zu tun ist. Bitte, nimm doch Kontakt zur einer SHG in der Nähe Eures Wohnortes auf. 

http://www.prostatakrebs-bps.de/selb...sthilfegruppen

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hvielemi

Lieber Dreispitz

Nein, die Lage ist nicht hoffnungslos, auch wenn weiterhin 
keine Ausicht mehr auf Heilung besteht. Aber es gibt durchaus
noch einige Optionen, selbst im Bereich der Hormontherapien.

Wie Harald schreibt, ist eine Testosteron-Messung angesagt.
Meine Onkologin hat das grad heute angemeldet für nächsten 
Montag, denn es gebe es durchaus mal, dass das Depot-Gel 
oder Implantat bei einer Erneuerung weniger gut resorbiert
werde, was selten aber immerhin Ursache für einen Anstieg
sein könnte. 
Bei einem Testo-Anstieg würde man wohl von einem 
 LHRH-Agonisten bzw. -Analogon (z.B. Leuprorelin)
zu einem LHRH-Antagonisten (Degarelix) wechseln, um von 
der unterschiedlichen Wirkungsweise zu profitieren.

Meistens ist der Testosteronwert aber doch innerhalb
oder nahe dem Kastrationsniveau. Dann weist der
zweimalige PSA-Anstieg in Folge auf den Eintritt der 
Kastrationsresistenz hin, was man dann wohl mit
 Abirateron beantworten würde.


Tut mir leid, dass deine Anfrage irgendwie untergegangen ist.
Deinem Vater die besten Wünsche
Hvielemi

----------


## dreispitz

Hallo Harald, hallo Konrad!

Vielen Dank für Eure Hinweise.

Da mein Vater nächste Woche ein Blutbild für eine Augenoperation ("grauer Star") benötigt, will er nun das Testosteron beim Hausarzt gleich mit messen lassen. Mal sehen, was dabei rauskommt. Ist der Wert nicht wie erwartet, dann - denke ich - sollte man schnell intervenieren, denn dann ist es kein Wunder, wenn der PSA-Wert wieder steigt. 

Ansonsten habe ich ihm auch den Vorschlag gemacht, eine SHG zu besuchen, aber davon ist er irgendwie nicht sonderlich begeistert. Mal sehen, ob er sich dazu doch noch aufraffen kann.

Unabhängig davon will ich ihn in einem Prostatazentrum in der Nähe noch einmal vorstellen, damit hier interdisziplinär erarbeitet werden kann, was zukünftig sinnvoll ist. Sich jetzt rein auf den Urologen, die ADT und die PSA-Messung zu verlassen, ist wohl zu wenig.

Vielen lieben Dank und Euch allen alles Gute!
Dreispitz

----------


## Michi1

Erwrte dir aber nicht zu viel von einen Zentrum. Ich hatte eine lange Zeit auf einem Termin warten müssen im Krankenhaus dann auch lange Wartezeiten und dann wurde ich mit einem Formular nach Hause geschickt und das hatte so 08/15 Fragen das ich es nicht ausgefüllt habe. Ich gehe zu meinem Urologen da kann ich wenigstens etwas fragen was ich will.
michael

----------


## Harald_1933

Moin Michael,

- *hier* - findest Du eine Übersicht über die zertifizierten Prostatakrebszentren. Möglicherweise hattest Du wohl nur Pech mit einem der tätigen Sachbearbeiter oder Du hattest Dich vorher nicht angemeldet bzw. Deine Unterlagen zur PKH nicht vorher eingereicht.

Gruß Harald

----------


## dreispitz

Hallo zusammen,

leider steigt der PSA-Wert bei meinem Vater nun doch recht schnell mit einer Verdopplungszeit von ca. 7 Wochen, wenn ich das richtig verstehe (Siehe unten). Der aktuelle Wert ist 1,58 bei einem Testosteronwert kleiner 0,20 (also unter der Nachweisgrenze?).

Der Haus-Urologe hat als Reaktion auf den abermals gestiegenen PSA-Wert nun Bicalutamid verschrieben (tägliche Einnahme) und will in 3 Wochen kontrollieren (eigentlich in 4 Wochen aber da ist die Praxis in Urlaub), wie der PSA-Wert reagiert. Das 3-Monatsdepot hat er bereits vor der PSA-Messung bekommen.

Ansonsten fühlt sich mein Vater schlapp und müde (wohl als Nebenwirkung der ADT) Die geplante Augen-OP wurde auch wegen einer Nasennebenhöhlen-Infektion verschoben, die m.E. chronisch ist.

Die Vorschläge SHG und Prostatazentrum habe ich ihm gemacht, aber er war nicht wirklich motiviert, dahingehend etwas zu tun. Ich zweifle etwas, ob ich da mehr Druck ausüben soll. Mein Vater wollte das lieber mit dem Hausurologen diskutieren. Das war heute aber nicht möglich, weil der Arzt die Nachricht, dass mein Vater nun Bicalutamid nehmen soll heute seiner Sprechstundenhilfe überlassen hat. Ganz passend fand ich das nicht ...

Was meint Ihr? 
Einfach die 3 Wochen nochmal warten oder schnellstmöglich parallel etwas in die Wege leiten?

Alles Gute!
Dreispitz

----------


## Georg_

Wenn der Strahlentherapeut eine Bestrahlung abgelehnt hat, so wird der Urologe auch nur mit einer Hormontherapie behandeln. Das empfehlen auch die Leitlinien der Ärzte für das Stadium in dem Dein Vater ist.

Ich selbst würde in Heidelberg eine PSMA Therapie machen:https://www.klinikum.uni-heidelberg....zin.387.0.html
Das ist auch alle drei Monate eine Spritze zu der sich Dein Vater vielleicht überreden läßt.

Näher erklärt ist das Verfahren hier:http://www.nuklearmedizin-unibonn.de...psma-therapie/

Man muss nicht warten bis die Hormontherapie nicht mehr wirkt.

Georg

----------


## dreispitz

Hallo Georg,

vielen Dank für die Antwort.

Spannend ist hier die Frage, ob man die Chemotherapie überspringen will/kann oder ob man erst danach auf die Radionuklide setzt bzw. setzen sollte bzw. setzen kann.




> Ich selbst würde in Heidelberg eine PSMA Therapie machen:https://www.klinikum.uni-heidelberg....zin.387.0.html


Heidelberg aus einem bestimmten Grund? 

Die PSMA-Therapie mit Radionukliden gibt es ja auch in einigen anderen Häusern. Z.B. http://www.uniklinikum-saarland.de/e...pie_psma_prrt/

Homburg wäre für uns einen Tick näher.




> Das ist auch alle drei Monate eine Spritze zu der sich Dein Vater vielleicht überreden läßt. Näher erklärt ist das Verfahren hier:http://www.nuklearmedizin-unibonn.de...psma-therapie/


Liegt hier eine Verwechselung vor? In den Links ist von "bis zu einer Woche stationärer Aufenthalt" und "Wiederholung ggfs. nach 6-8 Wochen" die Rede. Alle 3 Monate eine Spritze ist etwas anderes, oder?




> Man muss nicht warten bis die Hormontherapie nicht mehr wirkt.


1. Sorry, wenn ich doof frage, die Standard-ADT wirkt nun ja scheinbar nicht mehr, oder? 
Man kann jetzt noch auf ADT-2 oder ADT-3 setzen, aber eigentlich sind wir doch schon im kastraktionsresistenten Bereich, oder? 
(Lieber wäre es mir, ich würde mich irren).

2.  Ist nicht Voraussetzung für die PSMA-Therapien, dass man im kastraktionsresistenten Bereich ist?

Alles Gute!
Dreispitz

----------


## Georg_

Du hattest geschrieben, dass die Biopsie in Heidelberg gemacht wurde. Daher bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass Ihr dort in der Nähe wohnt. Ich würde Heidelberg auch als führend bezeichnen. Hier eine Liste der Kliniken: Kliniken in Deutschland, die die PSMA-PET/CT und die Peptid-vermittelte Radioligandentherapie (PRLT) anbieten

Es ist eine Spritze aber abhängig vom Allgemeinzustand des Patienten muss dieser dann noch in der Klinik bleiben. Der Abstand zwischen den Spritzen ist auch etwas unterschiedlich je nach Patient, Klinik und Arzt.

Die PSMA Therapie ist eine Art Bestrahlung. Diese wirkt unabhängig davon ob der Patient vorher eine Chemotherapie gemacht hat oder kastrationsresistent ist. Man kann sie daher jederzeit machen. Allerdings ist es eine sehr neue Therapie und neue Therapien werden üblicherweise dann angewendet, wenn alle anderen Therapien nicht mehr wirken. Daher wird nicht jede Klinik bereit sein, die PSMA Therapie zu machen wenn noch keine Kastrationsresistenz gegeben ist.

Wenn die Standard-ADT nicht mehr wirkt, so hilft  soweit ich gelesen habe  eine ADT2 oder ADT3 auch nicht mehr. Dazu könnte ich in diesem Forum allerdings Gegenmeinungen bekommen. Wenn Dein Vater ADT macht und der PSA Wert stark steigt, würde ich von Kastrationsresistenz ausgehen. Die nächsten Mittel wären  vereinfacht gesagt - Abirateron oder Enzalutamid und anschließend Taxotere. Taxotere aber nur wenn Dein Vater fit genug für eine Chemotherapie ist.

Diese Mittel werden den Tumor bremsen. Aber die Tumorzellen zerstören und damit die Metastasen verkleinern kann am besten eine PSMA Therapie. Lasst Euch in einer Nuklearmedizin beraten. Ich denke ihr habt keine Zeit mehr einige Jahre auf Studienergebnisse zu warten.  

Dieses Verfahren wird  bereits häufig bei Schilddrüsenkrebs eingesetzt.

Georg

----------


## dreispitz

> Du hattest geschrieben, dass die Biopsie in Heidelberg gemacht wurde. Daher bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass Ihr dort in der Nähe wohnt. Ich würde Heidelberg auch als führend bezeichnen. Hier eine Liste der KlinikenKliniken in Deutschland, die die PSMA-PET/CT und die Peptid-vermittelte Radioligandentherapie (PRLT) anbieten


Heidelberg ist ca. 100km weg von uns.




> Es ist eine Spritze aber abhängig vom Allgemeinzustand des Patienten muss dieser dann noch in der Klinik bleiben. Der Abstand zwischen den Spritzen ist auch etwas unterschiedlich je nach Patient, Klinik und Arzt.


OK, einverstanden. 




> Die PSMA Therapie ist eine Art Bestrahlung. Diese wirkt unabhängig davon ob der Patient vorher eine Chemotherapie gemacht hat oder kastrationsresistent ist. Man kann sie daher jederzeit machen. Allerdings ist es eine sehr neue Therapie und neue Therapien werden üblicherweise dann angewendet, wenn alle anderen Therapien nicht mehr wirken. Daher wird nicht jede Klinik bereit sein, die PSMA Therapie zu machen wenn noch keine Kastrationsresistenz gegeben ist.


Richtig. Wirken kann die Therapie auch als Ersttherapie, allerdings bieten die Kliniken sie zur Zeit (oft) nur in Situationen mit wenig Optionen an. Heidelberg z.B. setzt als Indikation eine Chemotherapie voraus, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe.




> Wenn die Standard-ADT nicht mehr wirkt, so hilft  soweit ich gelesen habe  eine ADT2 oder ADT3 auch nicht mehr. Dazu könnte ich in diesem Forum allerdings Gegenmeinungen bekommen.


Diese Gegenmeinungen würden mich interessieren, falls es sie gibt.

Ich verstehe nicht, warum er jetzt Bicalutamid nehmen soll. Nutzt das etwas bei der wahrscheinlichen Kastrationsresistenz? Oder was ist da der Gedanke?




> Wenn Dein Vater ADT macht und der PSA Wert stark steigt, würde ich von Kastrationsresistenz ausgehen. Die nächsten Mittel wären  vereinfacht gesagt - Abirateron oder Enzalutamid und anschließend Taxotere. Taxotere aber nur wenn Dein Vater fit genug für eine Chemotherapie ist.


Der PSA steigt m.E. stark. (VZ kleiner 2 Monate, letzter Wert 1,58)
Für eine Chemotherapie ist er aktuell m.E. zu "wacklig auf den Beinen". Er fühlt sich sehr schlapp, schwach und müde. Er schiebt das auf die fortschreitende Erkrankung, ich denke, dass das im Moment eher die ADT verursacht.




> Ich denke ihr habt keine Zeit mehr einige Jahre auf Studienergebnisse zu warten.


Das denke ich auch.

Vielen Dank!
Dreispitz

----------


## Georg_

Bicalutmid ist auf S. 79 unter Basiswissen (Link auf dieser Forum-Seite) im Detail erklärt. Offenbar versucht der Urologe auf ADT2 umzustellen. Wie unter Basiswissen erläutert ist ein Unterschied zwischen ADT und ADT2 sehr fraglich.

Meist wird für eine PSMA Therapie eine Kastrationsresistenz vorausgesetzt. Eine erfolglose Chemotherapie ist meines Wissens nicht mehr Voraussetzung. In Frankfurt bei Prof. Grünwald sollte nur eine schwere Prostatakrebserkrankung vorliegen dann wird man dort behandelt. Vielleicht lasst Ihr Euch da einfach beraten.

Sicher ist die PSMA Therapie sehr neu, soll aber kaum Nebenwirkungen haben. Wenn Dein Vater zu schwach für eine Chemo ist würde ich das einfach machen. Zytiga oder Enzalutamid hilft nur eine begrenzte Zeit und was soll man dann tun? Die Schwäche kann durch die Hormontherapie kommen, eventuell auch schon beginnende Kachexie.

Georg

----------


## Hvielemi

> Wirken kann die Therapie auch als Ersttherapie, allerdings bieten die Kliniken sie zur Zeit (oft) nur in Situationen mit wenig Optionen an. Heidelberg z.B. setzt als Indikation eine Chemotherapie voraus, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe.


In Heidelberg wird die PSMA-RLT auf Wunsch auch vor Chemo gemacht.
Ich hatte ohne jedes Problem einen Termin bekommen (aber dann wieder abgesagt).
Die Wartezeiten sind derzeit gemäss Dr. Kratochwil etwa 4 Wochen. 
Das ist viel zu lange für deinen Vater. Er sollte diese Zeit z.B. mit Xtandi überbrücken.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## dreispitz

Hallo Konrad!

Danke für das Feedback. 

Verstehe ich das richtig? Wenn Du in unserer Situation wärst, würdest Du den Bicalutamid-Versuch abbrechen und gleich auf Xtandi oder Zytiga umsteigen? 
Und das solange bis wir die PSMA-RLT durchführen können?

4 Wochen Wartezeit ist zu lange für meinen Vater? Der Urologe will ja die knapp 4 Wochen warten, um zu sehen, ob der PSA sich stabilisiert. 

Das würde ja bedeuten, dass der Urologe sehr fahrlässig handelt, oder?

Die Aussage macht mir etwas Angst. (Ich weiß, das ist nicht Deine Absicht).

Wie sehen das in anderen Foristen?

Dreispitz

----------


## Georg_

In vier Wochen wird der PSA Wert, wenn Bicalutamid nicht hilft, bei etwa 2,5 liegen. Ich halte dies nicht für dramatisch. Wenn Dein Vater dann anfängt Xtandi oder Zytiga zu nehmen, wird der PSA Wert wieder zurückgehen. Der Urologe handelt daher nicht fahrlässig, er wird wohl Deinem Vater, wenn der PSA Wert weiter steigt, Xtandi oder Zytiga empfehlen. 

Ihr solltet vor einer PSMA Therapie in Heidelberg und/oder Frankfurt einen Beratungstermin vereinbaren und dies möglichst bald.

Georg

----------


## dreispitz

Hallo zusammen!

Kurzer Zwischenbericht:
Ich habe gerade mit einer Mitarbeiterin der Uniklinik Homburg wegen der PSMA-Therapie telefoniert. Sie ist keine Ärztin und kann daher keine belastbaren Aussagen über die Therapiebewilligung treffen. Allerdings hat sie aus ihrer Erfahrung berichtet, dass die meisten Patienten mit einer PSMA-Therapie im Haus, schon weitere Therapieoptionen (Zytiga und Co.) ausgeschöpft haben, bevor sie mit der PSMA-Therapie beginnen durften/konnten.

Dennoch soll ich die Unterlagen einschicken und der Oberarzt wird uns dann kontaktieren. Dann sehen wir weiter. Ich bin gespannt, gehe aber davon aus, dass wir vorerst keine Zustimmung bekommen.

Alles Gute!
Dreispitz

----------


## Harald_1933

> dass die meisten Patienten mit einer PSMA-Therapie im Haus, schon  weitere Therapieoptionen (Zytiga und Co.) ausgeschöpft haben, bevor sie  mit der PSMA-Therapie beginnen durften/konnten.


Hallo Dreispitz,

durften/konnten hört sich ausweichend an. Gut möglich, dass eine Ausnahme gemacht wird, denn: *Besonderes*: Die Klinik bietet die zielgerichtete systemische PSMA-gerichtete Tumortherapie mittels 177 Lu-PSMA-Liganden an. Die individualisierte Tumortherapie mit innovativen Radionukliden ist ein Schwerpunkt der Klinik. 

Dien Status Schwerpunkt möchte man vielleicht gern unterstreichen, indem man Dir eine Zusage erteilt?

Gruß Harald

----------


## dreispitz

Hallo zusammen,

aktuell sind wir etwas niedergeschlagen. Der PSA-Wert ist nun auf 2,46 gestiegen (s.u.) und hat damit eine Verdopplungszeit von - wenn ich das richtig interpretiere - 2 Monaten. Damit ist nun von einem kastrationsresistenten Karzinom auszugehen. 

Der Urologe hat uns mit einer Überweisung zum Radiologen (Becken/Bauch-CT, Skelettzinitgramm) und einer Überweisung an einen Onkologen "versorgt". Leider hat er uns auch etwas die Hoffnung genommen, dass wir nun mit Xtandi oder Zytiga weitermachen können, weil das jeweils Komplikationen bei Herzkranken (3 Bypässe, Herzrhytmusstörungen, etc.) hervorrufen kann. Letztlich soll der Onkologe überlegen, was er verantworten kann.  :Stirnrunzeln: 

=> Hat hier ein Herzkranker Erfahrungen damit?

Die Blockade mit Depot und Bicalutamid wird weitergeführt. Man weiß ja nicht, ob das Absetzen den Krebs dann zum Entfesseln bringt.
=> Ist das so üblich?

Stattdessen hat der Arzt die Frage aufgeworfen, wie mein Vater mit der Krankheit umgehen will. D.h. Chemo mit den Nebenwirkungen machen oder lange möglichst ohne zusätzliche Nebenwirkungen weiterleben, bis der Krebs das Kommando übernimmt. 

Zum "Experiment" mit den Radionukliden meinte der Urologe nur, dass es dafür noch viel zu früh wäre. Ja schön, aber wenn die Standardmedikamente jetzt nicht eingesetzt werden können, dann wäre man das für mich die bessere Wahl als keine Chemo zu machen und sich dem Schicksal zu überlassen.

Ideen?
Meinungen?

Euch alles Gute!
Dreispitz

----------


## Georg_

> Die Blockade mit Depot und Bicalutamid wird weitergeführt. Man weiß ja  nicht, ob das Absetzen den Krebs dann zum Entfesseln bringt.
> => Ist das so üblich?


Man geht davon aus, dass die Wirkung nicht ganz weg ist. Es sind nicht alle Krebszellen resistent und die verbliebenen, nicht resistenten kann man noch bekämpfen. Zu einer "Entfesselung" wird es wohl nicht kommen.




> Ideen? Meinungen?


Ich würde mir von einem anderen Urologen eine Zweitmeinung einholen. 

Wenn ich das richtig lese, sind es insgesamt vier Knochenmetastasen. Diese kann man mit CyberKnife bestrahlen, allerdings werden das bei Gleason 9 nicht alle CyberKnife Zentren machen wollen. Ihr könnt auch eine andere Radiologie fragen, ob sie die Bestrahlung mit IMRT machen würden, nicht alle haben die gleiche Meinung, eher umgekehrt.

Statt Chemo kann man die PSMA Therapie durchführen, auch im jetzigen Stadium, da hast Du Recht. Wenn das für Euren Urologen experimentell ist, lasst Euch an einer Uniklinik beraten die diese Behandlung durchführt. Diese Behandlung wird bereits bei vielen Kliniken angeboten.

Georg

----------


## Urologe

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> aktuell sind wir etwas niedergeschlagen. Der PSA-Wert ist nun auf 2,46 gestiegen (s.u.) und hat damit eine Verdopplungszeit von - wenn ich das richtig interpretiere - 2 Monaten. Damit ist nun von einem kastrationsresistenten Karzinom auszugehen. 
> 
> Der Urologe hat uns mit einer Überweisung zum Radiologen (Becken/Bauch-CT, Skelettzinitgramm) und einer Überweisung an einen Onkologen "versorgt". Leider hat er uns auch etwas die Hoffnung genommen, dass wir nun mit Xtandi oder Zytiga weitermachen können, weil das jeweils Komplikationen bei Herzkranken (3 Bypässe, Herzrhytmusstörungen, etc.) hervorrufen kann. Letztlich soll der Onkologe überlegen, was er verantworten kann. 
> 
> => Hat hier ein Herzkranker Erfahrungen damit?
> 
> Die Blockade mit Depot und Bicalutamid wird weitergeführt. Man weiß ja nicht, ob das Absetzen den Krebs dann zum Entfesseln bringt.
> ...



Mir fehlen die Testosteronwerte. NUR wenn gleichzeitig ein Testosteron im Kastrationsniveau (<0.2 ng/ml) dokumentiert wird ist die Aussage kastrationsresistentes Prostatakarzinom zulässig!
Xtandi oder Zytiga würde ich nicht einfach ablehnen wegen der kardialen Situation, da besteht sehr viel individueller Spielraum
Gleiches gilt für die Chemo
Eine Ga68-PSMA-PET wäre sinnvoll, denn die gefundenen Herde könnten (und nur die, leider) können mit Radioligandentherapie behandelt werden.
Das ist inzwischen nicht mehr "experimentell" und wird an einigen Standorten durchgeführt.
Einzelne Knochenherde können auch bestrahlt werden.

----------


## dreispitz

> Mir fehlen die Testosteronwerte. NUR wenn gleichzeitig ein Testosteron im Kastrationsniveau (<0.2 ng/ml) dokumentiert wird ist die Aussage kastrationsresistentes Prostatakarzinom zulässig!
> Xtandi oder Zytiga würde ich nicht einfach ablehnen wegen der kardialen Situation, da besteht sehr viel individueller Spielraum
> Gleiches gilt für die Chemo
> Eine Ga68-PSMA-PET wäre sinnvoll, denn die gefundenen Herde könnten (und nur die, leider) können mit Radioligandentherapie behandelt werden.
> Das ist inzwischen nicht mehr "experimentell" und wird an einigen Standorten durchgeführt.
> Einzelne Knochenherde können auch bestrahlt werden.


Vielen Dank für das Feedback, Herr fs.

Also was die Testosteronwerte angeht, habe ich hier den Stand von 29.06.2016 vorliegen. Damals war der PSA-Wert ja schon bei 1,58 ng/ml (also auch schon gestiegen, nach ca. 9 Monaten Hormonblockade):

TEST_R: < 0.20 ng/ml
SHBG_R: 54.3 nmol/l
FAI_R:< 1.3

=> Bedeuteten die Werte, dass die Blockade zum damaligen Zeitpunkt funktioniert hat?

Ansonsten hat ihr Kollege die Behandlung mit Xtandi und Zytiga ja dem Onkologen überlassen, ihm war das Risiko aber offensichtlich zu groß. Allerdings konnte er aus seiner Praxiserfahrung berichten, dass man einen Todesfall zu beklagen hatte, die offenbar auf die Behandlung eines Herzpatienten mit Xtandi/Zytiga (welches hat er nicht gesagt) zurückgeführt wurde.

Was die Radioligandentherapie angeht, verstehe ich ihren Kollegen so, dass man damit erst anfangen soll, wenn die konventionellen Mittel (hauptsächlich Chemo) ausgeschöpft sind. Ich bin mir da als Laie aber nicht so sicher, ob man das in der besonderen Situation meines Vaters (wenn Xtandi, Zytiga nicht eingesetzt werden) auch so leitliniengerecht handhaben sollte.

----------


## Urologe

Ja, Testosteron war ausreichend gesenkt, so dass crPC als gesichert gelten darf.
Radioligandentherapie darf bei crPC eingesetzt werden, eine vorherige Xtande/Zytiga/Chemo-Therapie ist nicht zwingend erforderlich
und aus meiner Sicht würde ich die PRLT vor die Zweitlinien-Hormontherapie stellen. (PRof. Baum, Bad Berka zieht jedenfalls bei diesem Konzept mit)

----------


## dreispitz

Hallo zusammen,

hier ist der nächste Zwischenbericht von meinem Vater.

Die Skelettszintigrafie hat neue Aktivitäten im Wirbelsäulenbereich (max. 2cm), im Rippenbereich und im Beckenbereich festgestellt. Die CT hat auch "verdächtige" Lymphknoten sichtbar gemacht.

Leider kann er Bisphosphonate noch nicht nehmen, da er vorher noch 2 Zähne und 4 Implantate setzen lassen muss. Stellt sich für mich die Frage, ob die anstehende Kiefer-OP (18.10.) wirklich notwendig und sinnvoll zu diesem Zeitpunkt ist oder ob das unnötige Quälerei? (s.u.)

Das Bicalutamid hat der Onkologe vor knapp 4 Wochen abgesetzt und stattdessen Zytiga (seit 7.9.) verschrieben, die ADT wird natürlich weitergeführt. Der PSA-Wert ist leider in der Zeit von 2,46 (23.8.2016) auf 5,4 (29.9.2016) gestiegen. D.h. wir müssen aktuell mit sehr kurzen Verdopplungszeiten leben.  :Stirnrunzeln: 

Weil ich einen Anstieg befürchtet hatte, wollte ich vom Onkologen vor der letzten Messung hören, dass es gerade wegen der Zytiga-Therapie sein kann, dass der PSA-Wert erst einmal steigt, bevor sich eine Wirkung einstellt (da gibt es doch einen Fachbegriff dafür, oder?). Er hat das aber abgetan und als unwahrscheinlich eingeschätzt. Ich meine das aber gelesen zu haben. Irre ich mich?

Ansonsten stellt sich die Frage, wie wir jetzt weiter vorgehen werden. Doch nun die Radioligandentherapie vorziehen? Abwarten ob Zytiga die gewünschte Wirkung noch entfalten kann?

Beim Onkologen haben wir nun den nächsten Termin am 27.10. Das sind aber noch 3 Wochen und vielleicht ist das doch zu viel Zeit.

Was meint Ihr?

Ich bin für jede Meinung dankbar.

Alles Gute!
Dreispitz

----------


## Dieterkarl

Hallo Dreispitz,

zunächst einmal kann ich dir berichten, dass es bei mir nach der ersten Zytiga Einnahme innerhalb von 10 Wochen einen Anstieg des PSA (Flair up) von ca. 13 auf fast 24 ng/ml gegeben hat.
Allerdings bekam ich parallel auch monatlich Xofigo gespritzt, was das Flair up vielleicht noch höher ausfallen ließ. Seit dem April diesen Jahres geht der Verlauf kontinuierlich in die andere Richtung. Diese Therapie bekomme ich im Rahmen einer klinischen Studie. Meine Therapie unterstütze ich durch einige NEM´s. Als da wären Curcucium und Vitamin D3 hochdosiert (zusammen mit Vitamin K2 und Magnesium). Auch nehme ich CBD-tropfen, die, wie mein persönliche Meinung ist, die Hormondepravation bestens unterstützt. Wie bei deinem Vater war bei mir auch nach 9 Monaten die Kastrationsresistenz eingetreten. Ich habe gelesen, dass das CBD-Öl bei einigen Menschen positiv in den Hormonhaushalt eingreift. Zudem lindert es Schmerzen und hat auch einen guten Einfluss auf das alg. Wohlbefinden und die Psyche.

Auch meine Väter, bald 84 Jahre alt, hat vor einiger Zeit einen PC diagnostiziert bekommen. Sein PSA war bei der letzten Messung bei ca. 17 ng/ml. Sein Urloge vor Ort wollte gleich auch einen Biopsie und TURP-Op machen lassen. Mein Vater hatte sich strikt geweigert. Dann habe ich ihn mit zum Prostatazentrum, wo ich auch Patient bin, genommen. Dort hieß es, abwarten und einmal jährlich den PSA bestimmen lassen. Seitdem versorge ich ihn mit Curcutium und Granuprostan und bisher hat er keinerlei Beschwerden und ist bestens konditioniert.
Nun denn, bei deinem Vater scheint doch ein sehr aggressiver Krebs sein Unwesen zu treiben, da dieser trotz seines hohen Alters schnell wächst. Da ist guter Rat nicht einfach...

Also ich würde erst einmal die Ruhe bewahren und abwarten, ob nicht doch das Abiraterone noch positiv anschlägt. Dann gäbe es als Alternative das Xtandi das vielleicht bei deinem Vater besser funktioniert, vor allem, da es bei Metastasen in den Weichteilen das Mittel erster Wahl ist.

Dir und vor allem deinem Vater alles Gute!

Dieter

----------


## dreispitz

Hallo Dieter!

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort. Es ist doch schön zu lesen, dass ich mich nicht geirrt habe und es einen flare up beim Zytiga gibt bzw. geben kann. Der Onkologe hat das wie oben geschrieben eher als unwahrscheinlich abgetan. Da ist man dann als mündiger Co-Patient schon etwas irritiert und wenn ich dann noch die negativen Kommentare (2 von 3) über die Praxis bei Jameda lese, dann werde ich unsicher, ob wir beim richtigen Arzt sind.

Ein weiteres Problem, das sich uns stellt, sind die zunehmenden Herzprobleme, die sich durch Schwindel, hohen Puls und innerer Unruhe zeigen. Da ist Zytiga natürlich auch nicht ungefährlich und man weiß eben nicht, ob Zytiga nicht das auch schon entscheidend beeinflusst. 

Wie kommt man eigentlich auf diese Liste von NEM? Hörensagen? Haben das teilweise Ärzte empfohlen?

Dir alles Gute!
Dreispitz

----------


## Dieterkarl

Hallo Dreispitz,


das mit dem Flair up kann man z.B. auch auf den Seiten vom myprostata.eu gut recherchieren, wenn man in der Suchfunktion z.B. Zytiga eingibt. Allerdings, gibt es auch Betroffene, die überhaupt nicht auf Zytiga ansprechen und die NW sind wirklich nicht ohne.

Vielleicht solltet Ihr euch eine 2. Meinung in einem Prostatazentrum holen?

Nun, an meine Kombination von NEM´s bin ich über umfangreiche Recherche im Netz gekommen. Auch hier findest du einige Infos dazu. Auch berichten einige, dass diese irgendwann ihre Wirkung verlieren und sogar zur Krebsnahrung umkehren. Deswegen mache ich auch mit einigen zwischendurch eine Pause. Z.B. habe ich auch Granatapfelextrakt genommen und auch ganz wichtig eine Entgiftungskur, die ich regelmäßig mache. Ziel ist es, eine möglichst perfekte Zellgesundheit zu erreichen, da kranke Zellen Basis für weitere Aussiedlungen darstellen. Und natürlich das Immunsystem hochhalten und einen guten Basenhaushalt hinzubekommen. Dazu trinke ich z.B. jeden Morgen eine gepresste Zitrone mit warmen Wasser als allererstes. Dann viel Obst und eine meditieren Küche mit guten Fetten. Das sind alles kleine Bausteine, die als Ganzes vielleicht Sinn machen und sei es nur ein paar Prozent für die Überlebenszeit. Um nichts anderes geht es hier bei uns Schwerbetroffenen. Meinen Ärzte lassen mich da machen und klar, hin und wieder schmunzeln sie auch! ;-) Ein wichtiges Wort hat mir mein geschätzter Hausarzt mit auf den Weg gegeben: Lass dich nicht verrückt machen, handle mit Ruhe und Bedacht, renne nicht jedem Wundermittelchen hinterher und genieße jeden Tag, an dem du noch so fit bist. Das sollte man bei alledem nicht vergessen!

Das funktioniert zur Zeit immer besser! ;-)

Alles Gute und viele Grüße
Dieter

----------


## dreispitz

Hallo zusammen!

Hier ist der aktuelle Zwischenstand: 

1. Man Vater hat neuerdings Blut im Urin. D.h. es ist davon auszugehen, dass sich das Karzinom weiter ausgedehnt hat. Die Infiltration in den Blasenboden war ja schon von der Bildgebung gezeigt worden. Scheinbar hat sich das noch weiter ausgedehnt. Sein Harndrang hat sich zuletzt bei deutlich schwächerem Harnstrahl verstärkt, so dass er nun auch schon mit Windel ausgerüstet unterwegs ist, weil er teilweise nicht mehr die Kontrolle darüber hat. 

=> Welche Optionen haben wir hier? Blasenspiegelung? TURP?

2. Es war geplant, dass er sich heute seine letzten Zähne ziehen lässt, damit man später Implantate setzen kann, um anschliessend die Bisphosphonate-Therapie zu beginnen. Da er ja schon mehrere Knochenmetastasen im Rippen, Wirbel und Beckenbereich hat, wäre das sicherlich sinnvoll. Allerdings fühlt er sich insgesamt sehr schlapp und glaubt leider, dass das Ende nahe ist, so dass er den Kieferchirurgen-Termin für heute abgesagt hat und erst einmal abwarten will.

=> Mit der Zahnsanierung will man die Kiefernekrosen vermeiden, bevor man Bisphosphonate gibt. Kennt jemand Fälle, wo darauf verzichtet worden ist? Wie hoch ist das Risiko?
=> Andere Ideen?

3. Ich bin unsicher, was ich ihm insgesamt raten soll. Eigentlich hat er genug von den vielen Arztterminen. Dabei kommen wir jetzt erst in eine Phase, wo sich das häufen wird. Vor allem, wenn der PSA-Wert unter Zytiga weiter ansteigt.

=> Jetzt auf die Radioligandentherapie hinarbeiten? 
=> Einfach bis nächste Woche warten (27.10.), wenn der nächste PSA-Wert beim Onkologentermin bestimmt wird?
=> Die Knochenmetastasen lokal therapieren?

Alles Gute
Dreispitz

----------


## dreispitz

Was ich vergessen habe:

Der Onkologe hat meinem Vater 20mg Prednison zu Zytiga verschrieben. Dadurch ist der Zuckerhaushalt bei ihm so durcheinander geraten, dass er im Maximum hatte mein Vater dann 370 mg/dl. D.h. er musste zwischenzeitlich sogar Insulin spritzen. Zum Glück haben sich die Werte nach der Reduzierung auf 10mg Prednison wieder auf niedrigem Niveau stabilisiert.

----------


## dreispitz

Hallo zusammen,

die negativen Meldungen reißen nicht ab.

Der PSA-Wert ist mittlerweile von 4,5 auf 8,6 in knapp 8 Wochen unter Zytiga gestiegen. Der Onkologe war sich unsicher, hat nun aber die Reißlinie in Einklang mit meinem Vater gezogen. Die Motivationen dahinter sind aber unterschiedlich, der Onkologe glaubt nicht mehr richtig an einen Erfolg von Zytiga. Mein Vater ist mit seiner Gesamtsituation sehr unzufrieden und ist von dem Medikamentencocktail nicht überzeugt, den er einnehmen muss. Der vermeintlich stabilisierte Blutzucker spielt nun weiter verrückt. Der Hausarzt hält seinen Patienten für einen Diabetiker, der nun auch Insulinspritzen braucht. Alles irgendwie durcheinander und ungeordnet. Und so hat man sich geeinigt, den Zytiga-Versuch abzubrechen. Ich hätte lieber noch 4 Wochen gewartet, aber wenn der Arzt einverstanden ist, hat mein Vater das letzte Wort. 

Der nächste Schritt ist es mit Xtandi weiter zu machen. Der nächste  Versuch, ich bin mir nun gar nicht sicher, ob das alles so sinnvoll ist.  Ich persönlich würde die Lu177-Therapie wohl machen, wenn sie denn  genehmigt würde. Aber meinen Vater habe ich noch nicht so weit.

Das Thema Bisphosphonate ist auch ins Stocken geraten, weil mein Vater sich der Tortur mit 2 Kiefer-OPs nicht unterziehen wollte und gehofft hat, dass der Onkologe ihm trotz des Nekrosenrisikos das Medikament verschreibt. Der weigert sich aber. Wobei ich mich frage, ob das so sinnvoll ist, dass Risiko von Knochenbrüchen einzugehen, nur weil man eventuell eine Kiefernekrose bekommen kann. Mein Vater ist alt und schwer krank, vielleicht sollte man da anders urteilen als bei jüngeren Patienten. Eventuell ist der Ermessungsspielraum für den Arzt auch sehr eingegrenzt. 

Wie immer hätte ich gerne Feedback. 

Alles Gute Euch allen
Dreispitz

----------


## Georg_

Dreispitz,

Xtandi hat einen anderen Wirkmechanismus als Zytiga, ich würde schon versuchen ob dieses Medikament anschlägt. Damit ist eine Lu177-Therapie nicht ausgeschlossen, man kann diese Therapie machen während Xtandi eingesetzt wird.

Wenn ich das Bild in Kapitel 7.11.9 im Basiswissen sehe bekomme ich vor einer Kiefernekrose Respekt. Ob die beiden Kieferoperationen wirklich jetzt erforderlich sind kann ich natürlich nicht beurteilen. Diese Operationen sind für den Arzt wirtschaftlich sehr interessant. Ich denke man sollte hier eine Zweitmeinung einholen. Mir wollte ein Zahnarzt statt einer kleinen Plombe, die erforderlich war, eine Krone über zwei Zähne verpassen.

Georg

----------


## dreispitz

> Wenn ich das Bild in Kapitel 7.11.9 im Basiswissen sehe bekomme ich vor einer Kiefernekrose Respekt. Ob die beiden Kieferoperationen wirklich jetzt erforderlich sind kann ich natürlich nicht beurteilen. Diese Operationen sind für den Arzt wirtschaftlich sehr interessant. Ich denke man sollte hier eine Zweitmeinung einholen. Mir wollte ein Zahnarzt statt einer kleinen Plombe, die erforderlich war, eine Krone über zwei Zähne verpassen.


Das Problem ist, mein Vater hat 3. Zähne, die von 3 echten Zähnen gehalten werden. Bevor Bisphosphonate gegeben werden, braucht man ja eine "Unbedenklichkeitsbescheinigung" eines Zahnarztes. Der Zahnarzt war der Meinung, dass die Zähne nicht mehr "einwandfrei" sind und hat zum Kieferchirurgen überwiesen. Der Kieferchirurg hat zuerst gemeint, dass er nichts machen würde, solange nichts akut ist. Als er hörte, dass es um Bisphosphonate geht, hat er eine OP zum Entfernen und eine OP für 4 Implantate vorgeschlagen. Danach muss dann noch der Zahnersatz angepasst werden. Wie gesagt, m.E. eine Tortur, die man nur wegen der Nekrosengefahr machen würde.

Dazu kommt, dass er eigentlich auch noch eine Graue-Star-OP machen lassen müsste, weil er immer schlechter sieht.

Es ist einfach zum Kotzen.

Danke für dein Feedback!

----------


## Michi1

Ich habe schon seit ca.2 Jahren eine komplettes Zahnteil, ohne Implantate, da ich auch eine Gesichtslähmung habe und da ist das Zahnfleisch auch betroffen. Man kann auch Inplantate leben (der Zahnarzt halt nicht so gut) und alles Essen. Natürlich in einen Apfel beißen funktioniert nicht. Somit ist auch keine Op notwendig und das viele Geld das man zuzahlen müste fallt auch weg.

----------


## dreispitz

> Ich habe schon seit ca.2 Jahren eine komplettes Zahnteil, ohne Implantate, da ich auch eine Gesichtslähmung habe und da ist das Zahnfleisch auch betroffen. Man kann auch Inplantate leben (der Zahnarzt halt nicht so gut) und alles Essen. Natürlich in einen Apfel beißen funktioniert nicht. Somit ist auch keine Op notwendig und das viele Geld das man zuzahlen müste fallt auch weg.


Das würde bedeuten, dass mein Vater "nur" eine OP hätte. Die Zähne müssen ja raus für das Bisphosphonat. Ich werde ihm das vorschlagen, mal sehen wie er reagiert. Danke für den Tipp.

----------


## Heribert

> Das Problem ist, mein Vater hat 3. Zähne, die von 3 echten Zähnen gehalten werden. Bevor Bisphosphonate gegeben werden, braucht man ja eine "Unbedenklichkeitsbescheinigung" eines Zahnarztes.


Wesentlich für die Beurteilung des Kiefers sind nicht die Zähne an sich, sondern ob es eine Entzündung im Bereich des Zahnhalteapparates gibt. Lies dazu mal bitte die Auskunft über *Parodentopathien*.

Außerdem halte ich in der Situation Deines Vaters den Vorschlag 4 Voll-Implantate zu setzen um darauf festsitzenden Zahnersatz zu installieren für reine Geldschneiderei. 

Wenn die vorhandenen Zähne nicht mehr in einem stabilen Bett sitzen, einfach raus damit und zunächst eine Vollprothese erstellen lassen. Wenn deren Sitz sich später als unbefriedigend herausstellen sollte, kann sie mit *Mini-Implantaten*, die viel schonender und schneller eingesetzt werden können, sehr guten Halt finden.

Gruß vom Heribert

----------


## Michi1

Früher haben die Menschen auch ohne Inplantate leben können. Und sie sind damit sogar sehr Alt geworden.

----------


## Heribert

> Früher haben die Menschen auch ohne Inplantate leben können. Und sie sind damit sogar sehr Alt geworden.


Das ist natürlich eine Frage der Ästhetik. Ich erinnere mich an einige Menschen im Gespräch mir gegenüber, deren OK-Prothese sich beim Sprechen löste. Mini-Implantate sind bestens geeignet, das zu verhindern.

----------


## Michi1

Ich glaube das so etwas am Zahnarzt liegt. Ich bin mit meinem sehr zufrieden. Mit ein wenig Haftcreme hält auch eine Prothese ohne das sie sich löst, ich muss wenn ich die Creme morgens um 6 Uhr auftrage, nicht viel, abends mit Gewalt meine Protese lösen. Das was du hier beschreibst war einmal.

----------


## Heribert

Bitte lesen und verstehen!



> Wenn deren Sitz sich später als unbefriedigend herausstellen sollte,


Schmale und gering gewölbte Oberkiefer sind bekannt dafür, dass Prothesen schlecht halten.
Nicht gleich von sich selbst auf andere schließen, und als einzige Möglichkeit darstellen.

----------


## dreispitz

Hallo zusammen,

was soll ich sagen, die Situation wird immer schwieriger.

Vor ca. 4 Wochen hat sich mein Vater durchgesetzt und man hat von Zytiga auf Xtandi (Hintergrund waren Blutzuckerextremwerte, wahrscheinlich teilweise vom Kortison ausgelöst) umgestellt. Zum Zeitpunkt der Umstellung wurde wie immer auch Blut beim Onkologen abgenommen, das Ergebnis haben wir aber jetzt erst erfahren. Es war der erste leichte Rückgang seit langem: Von 8,4 auf 7,99. D.h. Zytiga hat scheinbar angefangen zu wirken und wir haben das Pferd gewechselt.  :Stirnrunzeln: 

Im Rückblick ist das aber noch schwerer zu bewerten, weil mein Vater am 1. Tag der Xtandi-Einnahme einen Urologentermin hatte. Dabei hat das Herz so verrückt gespielt (hohe Pulsfrequenz etc.), dass er notfallmäßig stationär im Krankenhaus auf einer Station für innere Medizin aufgenommen werden musste. Während des Aufenthalts war er teilweise verwirrt und teilweise einigermaßen klar, so dass es als Folge davon auch unnötig Streß mit dem Pflegepersonal gab. Das herz hat sich dann wieder erholt, aber die Antibiotikatherapie wegen einer Pneumonie hat er nicht zu Ende geführt und hat sich leider auf eigene Verantwortung entlassen. Und das auch gegen meinen Rat.

Seit dieser Zeit schwindet sein Appetit von Tag zu Tag. Er ist deswegen verzweifelt, insgesamt schon sehr erschöpft und müde. Deswegen spielt er mit dem Gedanken nicht nur Xtandi (!) sondern auch andere Medikamente abzusetzen. Die Warnungen, dass das nicht ohne Folge bleiben wird, nimmt er nicht mehr richtig ernst. Beim Onkologen-Termin gestern ging der Arzt auch nicht von einer Nebenwirkung von Xtandi aus. Er hat MCP-Tropfen verschrieben, die soll mein Vater aber erst nehmen, wenn er mit dem Antibiotikum (vom Hausarzt wegen der Pneumonie verschrieben) fertig ist. Das hat er gestern abend bereits abgesetzt. Der Onkologe hat auch den Vorschlag gemacht auf 120mg Xtandi (3 Tabletten) zu reduzieren, bevor mein Vater gar nix mehr davon nimmt. 

1) Kennt jemand Appetitlosigkeit als Nebenwirkung von Xtandi? Im Beipack steht davon nix.
2) Hat jemand Ideen zur Bekämpfung der Appetitlosigkeit?
3) Kann Xtandi diese Verwirrtheiten auslösen?
4) Andere Ideen?

Heute habe ich im Cannabis-Thread gelesen. Am liebsten würde ich ihm da etwas besorgen, aber ich bin da völlig unbedarft. Tipps per PN?

Verzweifelte Grüße
Dreispitz

----------


## Urologe

Zu 1: allein das fehlende Testosteron kann schon eine Fatigue auslösen
Zu 3: Xtandi KANN sehr wohl cerebrale Probleme auslösen, deswegen bevorzuge ich Zytiga als Erstlinie. Auszug aus dem Beipack von Xtandi:

*Posteriores reversibles Enzephalopathie-Syndrom (PRES)*
Es liegen 
seltene Berichte über PRES, eine seltene, reversible Erkrankung, die das
 Gehirn betrifft, bei Patienten vor, die mit diesem Arzneimittel 
behandelt werden. Wenn Sie einen Krampfanfall, sich verschlimmernde 
Kopfschmerzen, Verwirrtheit, Blindheit oder andere Probleme mit dem 
Sehen haben, wenden Sie sich bitte umgehend an Ihren Arzt.

----------


## dreispitz

Positive Nachricht am Morgen.

Der PSA-Wert hatte sein letztes Zwischenhoch am 24.10.2016 mit 8,67 ng/ml nach knapp 8 Wochen Zytiga. Am 27.10.2016 wurde dann im gleichen Labor 7,99 bestimmt (wo ich mich frage, kann das wirklich sein, so ein Abfall von fast 9% innerhalb von 3 Tagen? Sind das die "üblichen" Messfehler?). Und dann kam der oben beschriebene Wechsel zu Xtandi am 28.10.2016. 3,5 Wochen (21.11.2016) später fällt der Wert sogar auf 2,00!!! Damit hätte ich nie gerechnet.

Jetzt müssen wir nur schauen, dass wir die Probleme der Nebenwirkungen von Krebs, Krebsmittel und/oder Psyche etwas besser in den Griff bekommen.

@Urologe:
Zu Zytiga muss man sagen, dass die Herzprobleme während der Behandlung zugenommen haben. Ob da ein Kausalzusammenhang besteht oder nicht, wissen wir nicht. "Sein" Urologe wollte deswegen die Verantwortung dafür nicht übernehmen und hat uns an den Onkologen verwiesen.

----------


## eca_ch

Schön, dass der PSA Wert so gefallen ist und es Deinem Vater besser geht.

Da Dein Vater ja viele Erkrankungen hat, ist es vielleicht ratsam einen Medikationscheck in einer (guten) Apotheke durchführen zu lassen. Grade by Polymorbiditäten kann so etwas sehr sinnvoll sein. Oft wird auch ein Medikationsplan erstellt, der es allen Beteiligten leichter macht, die Arzneimittel einzunehmen.

Eva

----------


## dreispitz

Hallo zusammen,

nach längerer Zeit melde ich mich wieder.

Mein Vater hat zwischenzeitlich mehrere Krankenhausaufenthalte und eine Bestrahlung des 5. Lendenwirbelkörpers hinter sich. Was ist passiert?

Im Dezember 2016 hatte er zunehmend Herzprobleme. Es staute sich Flüssigkeit in den Beinen und an der Lunge. Dadurch wurde er kurzatmig und zur Entwässerung bzw. Stabilisierung wurde er stationär mehrfach behandelt. Zusätzlich hatte er im Frühjahr starke Rückenschmerzen, die sich auf Knochenmetastasen in einzelnen Wirbelkörper zurückführen liessen. Wie schon oben erwähnt hat man dann im Mai einen Lendenwirbelkörper bestrahlt und parallel die Medikation mit Fentanyl-Pflastern gestartet. Nach der Strahlentherapie hat sich die Schmerzsituation tatsächlich deutlich gebessert. Ein Versuch das Fentanyl zu reduzieren (von 25 auf 12,5 µg) endete aber in einem erneuten KH-Aufenthalt. 

Mittlerweile ist es so, dass er weiter körperlich abgebaut hat und auch die geistigen Fähigkeiten etwas nachgelassen haben. Im KH war man daher der Ansicht, dass man ihn nur noch palliativ behandeln soll. Daher wurde er krankenhausintern in die Palliativstation verlegt und von dort nach Hause entlassen. Zwischenzeitlich habe ich eine legale (!) polnische "24h"-Betreuungskraft organsiert, die sich um die Versorgung kümmert. Die Xtandi-Behandlung ist in der ganzen Zeit weitergelaufen. Leider hat sich der PSA-Wert mittlerweile auf 5,89 (10.08.) hochgeschraubt und die Verdopplungszeit scheint bei ca. 2 Monaten zu liegen. Der Onkologe hat uns gestern quasi am Ende des Termins offenbart, dass er die Xtandi-Behandlung abbricht und dass er den Gesamtzustand so negativ beurteilt, dass er auch keine Chemo anbieten kann. Die Restbestände von Xtandi könnte mein Vater noch nehmen, der Onkologe würde das aber nicht unbedingt befürworten.

Von einer PSMA-Ligandentherapie hat der Onkologe abgeraten, da es a) experimentell wäre und b) der Gesamtzustand nicht gut wäre. Wäre ich mit 47 an der Stelle meines Vaters würde er zuraten. Aber in der palliativen Situation sollte man das nicht tun.

Was meint Ihr? Sind wir wirklich austherapiert oder sollte man den PSMA-Lutetium-Strohhalm noch ergreifen und prüfen lassen, ob die PSMA-Therapie anschlagen und übernommen würde?

Andere Ideen?

Dreispitz

----------


## Georg_

Ich würde diese Frage mit einer Klinik besprechen, die eine PSMA-Ligandentherapie anbietet. Zum Beispiel mit Bad Berka.

----------


## dreispitz

Danke für die Rückmeldung. Das war auch meine Idee.

Eventuell ist der Onkologe da auch auf einem älteren Stand. Die Ligandentherapie ist ja nun auch nicht mehr brandneu, so wie er es dargestellt hat. Vielleicht habe ich das auch falsch interpretiert.

----------


## dreispitz

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem der Onkologe kein neues Rezept für Xtandi ausgestellt hatte, wurden noch die Restbestände verbraucht. 2 Tage nach den letzten Xtandi-Tabletten, hat sich dann völlig überraschend bei meinem Vater wieder Appetit und Geschmack eingestellt. Das war noch einmal eine deutliche Steigerung seiner Lebensqualität. 

Von den vielen Krankenhausaufenthalten und der vorherigen Appetitlosigkeit geschwächt, waren wir dann aber nicht mehr in der Situation eine PSMA-Therapie anzugehen. Die Herzschwäche war dann zwar noch ca. 3 Wochen einigermaßen im Griff, aber ab da klagte er vermehrt über Schmerzen, so dass der Hausarzt kurzentschlossen das Fentanyl von 25 auf 37 µg erhöht hat. Diese Dosissteigerung hat er nicht so gut vertragen, so dass er wegen Herzproblemen vor 14 Tagen in eine Klinik eingeliefert wurde. Insgesamt hat er es dann leider nicht mehr geschafft wieder nach Hause zu kommen. Er verstarb dann für alle (auch für das Pflegepersonal der Palliativstation) überraschend am letzten Sonntag. Möge er in Frieden ruhen.

Ich möchte mich bei Euch allen, für die Zeit, für die Ratschläge einfach für jede Aufmerksamkeit und jedes Feedback bedanken. Ihr habt uns viel geholfen und wir waren der Krankheit nicht ohne Wissen ausgeliefert. Den Kampf haben wir nicht gewonnen, aber so manche Schlacht.

Euch allen alles Gute und viel Kraft!
Ulrich (dreispitz)

----------


## Franzlxaver

Mein Beileid. Passende Worte fallen mir selten ein in so ner Situation ... deshalb wird mehr auch nicht geschrieben von mir

----------


## dreispitz

> Mein Beileid. Passende Worte fallen mir selten ein in so ner Situation ... deshalb wird mehr auch nicht geschrieben von mir


Ich danke Dir. 

Im anderen Thread gab es ja auch das Thema "passende Worte". Es gibt kein Wort, was die Situation der Verbliebenen lösen kann, aber mir geht es so, dass jedes ehrliche Wort mir etwas Trost spendet.

----------


## Hartmut S

Lieber Ulrich,

auch von mir ein paar ehrliche nette Worte:
Es tut mir Leid für deinen Vater.
Wir, die weiterleben, müssen damit fertig werden.
Das ist nicht immer einfach . . . . .

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## dreispitz

Vielen Dank, Hartmut.

Du hast recht, für uns ist es nicht einfach. Der Kampf geht weiter ...

Alles Gute, Hartmut.

----------


## Rastaman

Liebe Ulrich,

es tut mir leid für Deinen Vater, und es tut mir leid für Dich (und vermutlich für die weitere Familie).

Du wirst mit der Trauer wahrscheinlich eine ganze Weile zu tun haben, tatsächlich vermutlich für den Rest Deines Lebens, wenn man auch im Laufe der Zeit besser damit umgehen kann. Es gibt da leider keine Shortcuts. Ich habe mir nach einem doppelten Trauerfall 2010 für ein paar Jahre Aktivitäten an's Bein gebunden, die ich mir lieber erspart hätte, und die Trauer hat es eigentlich nur auf die Zeit danach verschoben. Ich hatte das Glück, einen lieben Menschen kennenzulernen, der auf dem Gebiet ein wenig fitter war als ich. Das ist nun schwer reproduzierbar, aber die generelle Erfahrung vieler Betroffener scheint zu sein, daß der Austausch darüber hilft.

Du wirst vermutlich Idioten begegnen, die meinen, nach x Monaten, Jahren – whatever, sei es mal genug damit. Hör' auf Dich selbst, das ist der einzige Maßstab, der funktioniert...

Alles Gute Dir

----------


## Hvielemi

> Ich möchte mich bei Euch allen, für die Zeit, für die Ratschläge einfach für jede Aufmerksamkeit und jedes Feedback bedanken. 
> Ihr habt uns viel geholfen und wir waren der Krankheit nicht ohne Wissen ausgeliefert.


Lieber Ulrich

Es tut mir leid, dass dein Vater so plötzlich verstarb.
Die Hormon-Therapien haben wohl zu sehr an seiner 
Verfassung genagt. Immerhin blieb ihm durch den Herztod 
das mitunter grausame Sterben am Krebs erspart.

Am Anfang hatte ich viel zur Verharmlosung der
Krankheit deines Vaters beigetragen, was ich nun
bedauere, aber rückblickend hätte eine frühere Biopsie 
kaum viel geändert.

Ach, auch ich finde nicht die passenden Worte ...


Menento mori!
Konrad

----------


## Darkdiver

Auch wenn ich neu hier bin, ich habe alles in Ruhe durchgelesen und möchte dir mein Beileid ausdrücken. Viel Kraft dir und der Familie.

----------


## dreispitz

> Lieber Ulrich,
> 
> auch von mir ein paar ehrliche nette Worte:
> Es tut mir Leid für deinen Vater.
> Wir, die weiterleben, müssen damit fertig werden.
> Das ist nicht immer einfach . . . . .
> 
> Gruss
> hartmut


Danke, Hartmut. 

Wenn man die vergangene Zeit erlebt hat, muss man feststellen, dass mein Vater nun erlöst ist und er sich das auch so gewünscht hat. Mich tröstet das.

Wir Hinterbliebenen müssen den Tod akzeptieren, das ist unsere große Aufgabe.

Alles Gute!
Ulrich

----------


## dreispitz

> Liebe Ulrich,
> 
> es tut mir leid für Deinen Vater, und es tut mir leid für Dich (und vermutlich für die weitere Familie).
> 
> Du wirst mit der Trauer wahrscheinlich eine ganze Weile zu tun haben, tatsächlich vermutlich für den Rest Deines Lebens, wenn man auch im Laufe der Zeit besser damit umgehen kann. Es gibt da leider keine Shortcuts. Ich habe mir nach einem doppelten Trauerfall 2010 für ein paar Jahre Aktivitäten an's Bein gebunden, die ich mir lieber erspart hätte, und die Trauer hat es eigentlich nur auf die Zeit danach verschoben. Ich hatte das Glück, einen lieben Menschen kennenzulernen, der auf dem Gebiet ein wenig fitter war als ich. Das ist nun schwer reproduzierbar, aber die generelle Erfahrung vieler Betroffener scheint zu sein, daß der Austausch darüber hilft.
> 
> Du wirst vermutlich Idioten begegnen, die meinen, nach x Monaten, Jahren  whatever, sei es mal genug damit. Hör' auf Dich selbst, das ist der einzige Maßstab, der funktioniert...
> 
> Alles Gute Dir


Danke, Rastaman.

Ich versuche Deinen Rat zu befolgen. 

Alles Gute auch Dir!
Ulrich

----------


## dreispitz

> Lieber Ulrich
> 
> Es tut mir leid, dass dein Vater so plötzlich verstarb.
> Die Hormon-Therapien haben wohl zu sehr an seiner 
> Verfassung genagt. Immerhin blieb ihm durch den Herztod 
> das mitunter grausame Sterben am Krebs erspart.


Lieber Konrad,

so genau weiß man das nicht. Das Herz und auch die anderen Organe haben sicherlich nicht mehr so richtig mitgespielt. Ich gehe auch davon aus, dass es das Herz war, aber bei einem Schwerkranken wird auch nicht mehr so genau hingeschaut. Kurz vor seinem Tod hat er noch einmal eine Beruhigungsspritze bekommen, vielleicht war auch das ausschlaggebend. Wer weiÃ. Starke Schmerzen hatte er zeitweise im Frühjahr gehabt und bis die Bestrahlung eines einzelnen Wirbelkörpers auch eine Linderung brachte. Insofern bin ich froh, dass Fetanyl (zuletzt 25µg) noch genügend Wirkung zeigte, um die Knochenmetastasen in Schach zu halten.




> Am Anfang hatte ich viel zur Verharmlosung der
> Krankheit deines Vaters beigetragen, was ich nun
> bedauere, aber rückblickend hätte eine frühere Biopsie 
> kaum viel geÃ¤ndert.


Sagen wir es so. Als wir hier im Forum aufgeschlagen sind, war es sicherlich schon zu spät. Der Krebs war nicht mehr lokal und damit konnte die Strahlentherapie der Prostata nicht mehr zum Einsatz kommen. Schade, denn dann hätte er seine restliche Lebenszeit besser nutzen können. 
Der Urologe hatte ihm ja schon früh zu einer Biopsie geraten, aber mein Vater hat nur selten das gemacht, was man ihm vorgeschlagen hat. Als ich dieses Verhalten einmal bei einem Gespräch mit dem Hausarzt bedauerte, hat mir der Mediziner erklärt, dass mein Vater vielleicht erst gar nicht 80 geworden wäre, wenn er diese Eigenart nicht gehabt hätte. Und ja, der Arzt hat recht. 

Auch Dir alles Gute, Konrad.

Ulrich

----------


## dreispitz

> Auch wenn ich neu hier bin, ich habe alles in Ruhe durchgelesen und möchte dir mein Beileid ausdrücken. Viel Kraft dir und der Familie.


Vielen Dank!

----------


## Harald_1933

> Wenn man die vergangene Zeit erlebt hat, muss man feststellen, dass mein Vater nun erlöst ist und er sich das auch so gewünscht hat. Mich tröstet das.
> 
> Wir Hinterbliebenen müssen den Tod akzeptieren, das ist unsere große Aufgabe.


Lieber Ulrich,

mit Respekt lese ich, was Du zum Ableben Deines Vaters empfindest. Mein aufrichtiges Beileid gilt Dir und Deiner Familie.

Ich habe früh erfahren müssen, was es heißt seine Mutter, die nur 34 Jahre alt geworden war, im Alter von 16 Jahren zu verlieren. Mein Stiefvater verstarb nur wenige Monate später. 

Ich bin sicher, dass die unpassend erwähnten Idioten Dir weder im Forum noch im täglichen Leben jemals über den Weg laufen werden. Ich verspüre aus Deinen von mir zitierten Worten das große Geheimnis um wahre Trauer, die mir bis heute nach fast 70 Jahren erhalten geblieben ist.

Herzliche Grüße

Harald

----------


## dreispitz

Lieber Harald,

ich danke Dir für Dein Beileid.

Heute wurde die Urne beigesetzt und damit beginnt jetzt nach einigen Etappen die Zeit "danach". 

Die letzten Tage haben einige Gefühlsschwankungen mit sich gebracht. Angesichts der fröhlichen Aufregung in der Vorweihnachtszeit, waren da die eigenen Gefühle nicht immer passend zur Umgebung. Trotzdem bin ich optimistisch, dass ich diese Phase überwinden werde und den Wunsch meines Vaters umsetzen kann: "Macht's euch schön". Andererseits muss man auch sagen, dass einem die eigene Endlichkeit dann doch bewusst wird. Etwas was ich bisher immer verdrängt habe ...

Alles Gute Dir und allen Anderen!
Ulrich

----------

